#maas 2012-07-02
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!
<rvba> Hello roaksoax.
<roaksoax> rvba: I was wondering, how's the progress on functionality
<roaksoax> with celery
<roaksoax> and stuff
<roaksoax> what's currently being used, not being used
<rvba> roaksoax: we're really in mid-air.  None of the celery stuff (to replace cobbler) has bben tested yet.  The preseed generation is done.  The TFTP stuff, the DHCP stuff and the DNS are in the works as we speak.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok, so it is safe to say it is still using cobbler
<rvba> roaksoax: yes.
<roaksoax> rvba: alright then, I'll try to get a quantal upload now then. thanks for the info
<rvba> Welcome.
<allenap> roaksoax: Hi there. Do you fancy packaging another Python lib? It's a simple one, it doesn't even have a setup.py. https://github.com/shylent/python-tx-tftp
<roaksoax> allenap: sure
<allenap> roaksoax: For 12.04.1 we can probably ship it as part of maas, instead of as a separate package, if that's a problem.
<allenap> roaksoax: Thank you!
<roaksoax> allenap: ah yeah we are gonna have to discuss all of that for precise backports
<allenap> roaksoax: When do we need to have that discussion?
<roaksoax> allenap: dunno, but I meant in general terms that the backport of maas to precise will need to be discussed eventually
<roaksoax> allenap: as I don't yet know whether it iwll be a SRU or backport, etc
<allenap> roaksoax: Okay. Maybe that can wait until Julian is back ;)
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah I guess that will come from Daviey though
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, right, got you.
<roaksoax> rvba: have you seen this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1071439/
<roaksoax> rvba: that's archive version of maas in qunatal
<rvba> roaksoax: looks like something I fixed last week: django.middleware.csrf.CsrfResponseMiddleware is not supported anymore.
<roaksoax> rvba: alright, so this means we do need a newer released in archives asap
<rvba> roaksoax: maybe CsrfResponseMiddleware is still referenced from a config file.
<roaksoax> rvba: that's the maas veron currentlu in archives (same version as precise)
<rvba> roaksoax: I removed the reference to CsrfResponseMiddleware in src/maas/settings.py at revision 695.
<roaksoax> rvba: alright, we should be good then
<rvba> The last package I checked on Quantal had no such problem.
<roaksoax> rvba: right, but i'm talking about the package in quantal archives, which is the same we have in precise release
<roaksoax> which is bzr408 i think
<rvba> Ah, I see.
<roaksoax> rvba: btw.. we have yui3 in the archives, the Debian maintainer managed to upload it last week
<rvba> roaksoax: \o/
 * roaksoax just waiting for it to build to upload a new maas rev to quantal
<roaksoax> Daviey: ok so yui3 is in the archives! Contributed to Debian Maintainer and he was able to uplaod it to Debian last week and it got synced this morning
<roaksoax> Daviey: i'll upload maas now and will file the MIR's for the component mismatches
<Daviey> roaksoax: awesome!!
#maas 2012-07-03
<roaksoax> Daviey: howdy! So I was wondering if something about the backporting/SRU'ing of MAAS has been discussed yet?
<Daviey> roaksoax: no, still a little early
<roaksoax> Daviey: right, but my point being is that we are introducing dependencies that are not even in precise's archive
<roaksoax> Daviey: so was just wondering if a plan was drafted to deal with that
<roaksoax> we can't simply be shipping more stuff with MAAS source
<roaksoax> IMHO
<allenap> Daviey: In the fullness of time, is the plan to do ephemeral (via iSCSI) boot, and allow ubiquity to install from that?
<rvba> Daviey: looks like the default apparmor profile will prevent named to read the files in /var/cache/maas/bind don't you think?  I was trying to run a stupid (read with minimal configuration) dns server on a non standard port as a non-privileged
<rvba> user and then I realized apparmor won't allow that.
<rvba> Daviey: do you have any idea how to circumvent that problem?
<Daviey> allenap: we won't be using ubiquity this cycle
<allenap> Daviey: For 13.04 perhaps?
<Daviey> rvba: just use the bind location for now..
<Daviey> allenap: right
<allenap> Ta.
<rvba> Daviey: that means we can't run a stupid bind instance as part of the dev environment, or even in a fixture :(.
<Daviey> arse
<Daviey> rvba: join #ubuntu-hardened
<rvba> We can live with it, but it reduce our ability to test things.
<rvba> reduces*
<allenap> Daviey, rvba: Does the apparmor profile apply if running bind as a different user? (/me has never used apparmor).
<rvba> allenap: definitely does.
<rvba> allenap: the profile is linked to the executable.
<allenap> Grumble.
<allenap> rvba: It'll allow any file under /etc/bind and /var/cache/bind, so perhaps use /var/cache/bind/maas instead of /var/cache/maas/bind?
<rvba> allenap: Daviey says maybe we can have a named.d directory. But in the mean time, you're right, we will use /var/cache/bind/maas I think.
#maas 2012-07-04
<allenap> czajkowski: Hello! Do you include askubuntu questions in the round-robin?
<czajkowski> allenap: I do usualy, there are 2 there and I've asked Daviey to help there as one is there since June and unanswered which originally went on a round robin once.
<allenap> czajkowski: Cool, ta.
<czajkowski> allenap: but LP questions is usually what Julian does and he's not here this week so wanted them looked at
<czajkowski> allenap: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/maas  lists all the tagged maas ones.
<allenap> czajkowski: Ah ha, right, I'm meant to be doing things in his stead. I assumed you'd be handing out LP questions too. Sorry about that.
<czajkowski> allenap: no worries, just there are 3 in LP, and there are 3 of you so figured that was easier this week
<czajkowski> allenap: https://answers.launchpad.net/maas  3 open, you rvba and jtv  got one each.
<jtv> czajkowski: not the ones you emailed about?
<czajkowski> jtv: those are the ones I mailed about .
<jtv> Ah OK
#maas 2012-07-05
<czajkowski> rvba: morning
<rvba> \o czajkowski
<czajkowski> rvba: I have one more Q in for you. I suspect more will come in over the next 2 days and the others will get another one each. https://answers.launchpad.net/maas/+question/202282
<rvba> czajkowski: k.
<rbasak> I got a failure on "make test": http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076131/ - fixed by installing libpq-dev as specified by the error. This needs to be added to HACKING.txt I presume?
<rbasak> BTW, the detail in HACKING.txt is awesome and just saved me tons of time. I really appreciate it being there. Every upstream should have something so detailed.
<rvba> rbasak: thanks for reporting that.  I'll fix HACKING.txt.
<rbasak> np
<jtv> Daviey: can you help us out with a dev question?  We're dealing with approaches to updating DNS zone files for changing node IPs, and we're just not sure what the uses and requirements are.
<jtv> roaksoax or smoser maybe?
<Daviey> jtv: ok
<Daviey> jtv: Can you state the problem?
<jtv> The problem is that we're trying to implement the “update DNS based on the latest IP address information for the nodes” story but we don't know what those DNS updates are needed for.
<jtv> Which leaves us without criteria for evaluating solutions.
<jtv> The particular point we're stuck on is the latency/robustness/throughput tradeoff: how soon do we need DNS to be updated, and how important is that?
<Daviey> jtv: Hmm
<jtv> And of course if we don't know why we need this at all, then things suddenly become very easy indeed.  :)
<Daviey> well, it's actually not super-quick-urgent stuff.  The metadata service provides the hostname, which overrides the local hostname.. which would normally be set at install time
<Daviey> The issue arises mostly when one node tries to talk to another node.
<Daviey> jtv: Writing out a base A record zone file, loading it into bind, go home.
<Daviey> also-notifying the slaves might be a little too much..
<jtv> You mean notifying the DNS slaves?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> in the named.local you can put, also-notify X.X.X.X, X.X.X.X, X.X.X.X; for each zone, and it will ping the slaves for an update
<Daviey> but that can be cron'd from the slaves to just update regulary
<jtv> Daviey: so this is half-a-minute stuff rather than half-a-second stuff?
<Daviey> jtv: oh, most certainly
<jtv> Wow, that certainly puts things in a different light.  Thanks!
<Daviey> jtv: it's not uncommon for this to take 15 mins.
<jtv> Well crucially, you're saying that's not a big problem?  :-)
<Daviey> when people talk about 'DNS propagation' they either mean the TTL to expire on clients OR the time it takes to push out to the slave DNS servers
<jtv> Yes, we figured that bit out — the missing bit was what kind of service was actually required.
<jtv> I'm writing it up now, before they kick me out of this coffee shop.  Thanks again!
<Daviey> jtv: Yeah, crucially the node knows about it's self via meta-data service
<Daviey> It's other nodes contacting that node at speed, which could be problematic
<jtv> That's the bit we need to know about though.
<Daviey> but i can't imagine going from dns name change -> production service in under 60s
<jtv> Putting a number on it is good.  Thanks.
<jtv> Really have to stop here!
<Daviey> o/
<rbasak> For faster stuff, there are dynamic DNS updates. Perhaps cloud-init could do them?
<jtv> nn people!
<jtv> rbasak: too late.  :-P  The question wasn't how we can do this cleverly.  Clever is often bad!  The question was what was required.
 * jtv really is off now.
<rbasak> I generally see "avoid race conditions" as an automatic requirement, because they almost always come back to bite.
<allenap> rbasak: +1 ... if you want to comment, I've CC'd jtv's follow-on from this discussion to private-canonical-maas, with my response.
 * rbasak looks
<rbasak> allenap: thanks. I don't think I have anything more to add. Speed of deployment with juju was my concern also.
<allenap> rbasak: Cool.
<rbasak> anyway I'm just a bystander :)
<pmatulis> is there a non-devel m/l for maas?
<allenap> rbasak: No you're not! A lot of this we're building for your ARM stuff :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> Yes for ARM, but not for DNS!
<allenap> Ah, fair enough.
 * allenap writes "ARM does not need DNS" in feature document.
<rbasak> BTW, you'll be pleased to hear the the test suite almost completely smoothly on ARM.
<allenap> \o/
<rbasak> Oh, you mean I didn't tell you about how ARM servers do DNS differently? :-P
<allenap> rbasak: It'll be QA that breaks hard on ARM.
<allenap> rbasak: With Yellow Pages, right?
<rbasak> I was kidding. It's exactly the same
<rbasak> You can use yp if you want
<allenap> Do not want.
<rbasak> Userland is pretty much all the same on ARM. Just minor porting issues. And Java issues.
<roaksoax> Daviey: the DNS *is* important
<roaksoax> Daviey: juju accesses the nodes based on hostnames
<roaksoax> if juju can't resolve to a hostanem, then uju doesn't work
<Daviey> roaksoax: right, i'm saying that if it doesn't happen within the first 60 seconds of a node being commissioned.. it's pretty safe.
<Daviey> it won't make the world fall apart if i add a node, and it's not resolvable within the first 60 seconds.
<Daviey> I can't imagine juju will be usable within that time.
<roaksoax> Daviey: right, as long as juju can handle it we should be fine
<roaksoax> Daviey: anyways, did you see the missing file if I remove the sphinx-issue tracker dep?
<roaksoax> smoser: where's your bug about the oauth issues?
<Daviey> roaksoax: i didn't see it no.. is it all good and gone?
<roaksoax> Daviey: if I remove the build-dep, then this file is missing for python-celery-doc: /usr/share/doc/python-celery-doc/html/_static/issuetracker.css
<Daviey> roaksoax: I think that is safe..
<roaksoax> Daviey: alright then, I'll ditch the Dep then
<Daviey> roaksoax: wait 2
<roaksoax> Daviey: sure:)
<Daviey> roaksoax: did you check that issuetracker.css isn't referenced in the new docs?
<Daviey> I think that is added to the html files  at build time, but haven't confirmed
<roaksoax> Daviey: i'm rebuilding the packages to confirm.
 * roaksoax hates having a crappy network
<roaksoax> Daviey: ye it seems it doesn't get referenced
<roaksoax> Daviey: so we should be good to remove it
<roaksoax> Daviey: so I'll go ahead with it
<roaksoax> Daviey: do you agree? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076635/
<Daviey> roaksoax: yep
<Daviey> roaksoax: you checked the generated docs don't include the issuetracker.css?
<roaksoax> Daviey: yep: (a) Current one:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076673/ (b) patched one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076676/
<Daviey> roaksoax: cool!
<Daviey> go go go
<roaksoax> Daviey: lol, haven't heard the gogogo! since I last played Counter Strike few years back lol
<Daviey> roaksoax: Contact Front, Wait out.
<roaksoax> lol
<Daviey> roaksoax / smoser: Can you work out what changes need to be done to use the ephemeral environment for enlistment.  I'm expecting little more than adding a few entries to the kernel cmd line for cloud-init to do the enlistment.
<Daviey> (still maintaining seperate cd based enlistment)
<roaksoax> Daviey: it would be similar to the boot image really
<roaksoax> Daviey: run a script on boot to try to enlist
<Daviey> roaksoax: right, but the key is making cloud-init be the handler
<Daviey> roaksoax: so cloud-init invokes maas-enlist
<roaksoax> Daviey: yeah so should be even simpler then
<roaksoax> Daviey: cloud-init should simply invoke maas-enlist with the arguments needed and that's it
<Daviey> roaksoax: Then MAAS just needs the default preseed change, should be trivial
<Daviey> roaksoax: right.. i can't imagineit's super complicated
<roaksoax> Daviey: shouldn'
<roaksoax> Daviey: shouldn't be. I guess it would just need to be different meta-data
<Daviey> roaksoax: well, the meta-data cpuld be provided from the kernel cmd line
<roaksoax> Daviey: yeah, but we either provide a different URL for where to get the meta-data, or we modify the meta-data in the process
<roaksoax> Daviey: err, I think we would just need to ,provide enlistment meta-data
<roaksoax> Daviey: has it being thought of making enlistment+comissioning one single step?
<Daviey> roaksoax: That is the next thing :)
<Daviey> roaksoax: so.. a kernel cmd line 'metadata service' is just as valid as a http one
<roaksoax> Daviey: right, so that means you want to send the metadata in the kernel command line then?
<Daviey> roaksoax: yep
<roaksoax> Daviey: wouldn't it be easier to have the metadata in the MAAS server and just send a URL where to be obtained from?
<Daviey> roaksoax: Added complexity IMO.
<Daviey> The metadata currently detects what metadata data to supply based on oauth credentials
<Daviey> As this is a new node, there are no creds
<Daviey> So... That requires additional upstream work
<Daviey> Note, that the metadata url still have to be provided via kernel cmd line.. So it's an extra leap for no sound reason IMO
<roaksoax> Daviey: right, but it is simpler to provide a URL than metadata through the kernel command line. Either way, we only need to pass MAAS server IP address basically
<roaksoax> Daviey: and the hostname that the image obtains
<roaksoax> Daviey: from the DNS server
<roaksoax> if there's one
<roaksoax> from DNS or DHCP
<Daviey> roaksoax: hmm yeah
<ahasenack> hi, is there a way to release a node back into the pool via the maas UI?
<ahasenack> I see only "delete" which might be relevant, but it's greyed/disabled
<dpb___> Hi all -- how do I release a maas node?
<roaksoax> ahasenack: there's none, that's done via juju
<ahasenack> roaksoax: you mean it's done via the api
<roaksoax> ahasenack: or the api
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> roaksoax: if I do a "cobbler system remove", maas might crash?
<ahasenack> that is the equivalent of "delete" probably, which is grayed out for a reason
<roaksoax> ahasenack: removing from cobbler is deleting a system in maas, deleting it in cobbler might be harmful to maas
<ahasenack> roaksoax: ok
<ahasenack> roaksoax: there is no command-line api tool for maaas, right?
<roaksoax> ahasenack: that's in progress
<ahasenack> ok
<roaksoax> ahasenack: you want to set back to ready a node that's been allocated?
<ahasenack> roaksoax: yes
<roaksoax> ahasenack: how was it allocated in the first place?
<ahasenack> roaksoax: just booting and accepting it in the maas ui
<roaksoax> ahasenack: that leaves the node in Ready state
<roaksoax> 1. first boot -> enlist
<roaksoax> 2. 2nd boot -> commission
<roaksoax> that leaves the node in Ready state
<ahasenack> hm, it said it was allocated to "ubuntu", my user
<roaksoax> allocated state means that you used juju deploy/juju bootstrap,
<ahasenack> no juju involved
<roaksoax> uhmmm
 * roaksoax checks
<ahasenack> I could have done some weird things the first time, just poking around
<roaksoax> IIRC ready state is the state when it has been commissioned
<ahasenack> but that wasn't the point anyway, just wanted to know how to put it back in the pool
<ahasenack> and the answer is "using the same tool that allocated it in the first place"
<ahasenack> roaksoax: thanks
<roaksoax> yw
#maas 2012-07-06
<rbasak> jtv: around?
<rbasak> jtv: never mind I think I'm OK
<jtv> Hi rbasak
<jtv> Yes, I'm around.
<jtv> Call in 10 minutes though.
<rbasak> jtv: it was a path issue. HACKING.txt says to run sudo ./scripts/maas-import-isos etc, but those scripts now expect a "maas" comamnd to be in the path. Adding to the local environment doesn't work since sudo doesn't pass it, but sudo PATH=... ./scripts/mass-... worked for me.
<jtv> rbasak: I'll update the HACKING.txt to mention that, thanks.
<ehw> hey, guys -- is there a maas / juju specific mailing list?
<melmoth> after playing with an environment, i destroy it; create a new maas key, and juju boostrap
<melmoth> now, i reboot the node where zookeper is supposed to be installed, but it s not reprovisionned; no pxe boot reply from the maas server
<melmoth> it boot on the system already on disk. i can ssh to it, but juju status does not work:
<melmoth> http://pastebin.com/73jNXbuc
<melmoth> looks to me zookeper is not "working" (i know nothing about zookeper). How can i get back a juju environment without having to reinstall my whole maas server ?
<smoser> Daviey, roaksoax reading above.
<smoser> i think that i disagree with the "kernel command line metadata service"
<smoser> you can seed some stuff from the kernel command line, but the kernel command line is not idea for passing complex data of any sort.
<smoser> (but there is some stuff in cloud-init that could work).
<smoser> i'd rather suggest we use the same basic mechanism that is included now.
<Daviey> smoser: Okay, whatever you suggest.. note, it's only a url that needs to be passed
<smoser> the to-be-enlisted node boots with 'url=http://maas/some/default'
<smoser> right
<smoser> ?
<smoser> i hope to ahve that changd to 'cloud-config-url=http://maas/some/enlist' or something
<smoser> then that carries payload of really what to do.
<Daviey> smoser: the extra network hop seems worth it?
<rvba> Daviey: roaksoax We just fixed a Critical bug in MAAS' 1.0 branch.  Would it be possible for you guys to make release a new version of the package in precise?
<rvba> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1021382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1021382 in MAAS "The COMMISSIONING_SCRIPT setting uses a relative path." [Critical,Fix committed]
<rvba> s/make release/release/
<rvba> allenap: no news from Daviey/roaksoax, I'll talk to them on Monday morning first thing.
 * rvba creates a card.
<allenap> rvba: Cool.
<Daviey> i'm here.. but can't talk
<Daviey> yes, we can do that
<rvba> All right then.
<roaksoax> rvba: i'm here what
<roaksoax> s up?
<roaksoax> rvba: oh just saw.. it didn't hightlight me :)
<rvba> roaksoax: We fixed a Critical bug in MAAS 1.0.
<roaksoax> rvba: could you open a bug in LP andassign it to me ?
<rvba> roaksoax: sure.
<roaksoax> rvba: has this fix also been pushed to quantal?
<roaksoax> err, trunk?
<rvba> roaksoax: yes, see the two branches linked to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1021382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1021382 in MAAS "The COMMISSIONING_SCRIPT setting uses a relative path." [Critical,Fix committed]
<rvba> roaksoax: do you really need another bug filed? maybe I could just assign that bug to you?
<roaksoax> rvba: just did. I added a
<roaksoax> rvba: just did. I added a "Also affects distribution"
<rvba> Ah, right.
<adam_g> using MAAS + Juju, where would provider errors be logged on the MAAS side?
<roaksoax> adam_g: should be on /var/log/maas/maas.log
<roaksoax> win 6
 * robbiew has aquired 10 IPMI cards for our microserver kit....bam!
<roaksoax> robbiew: \o
<roaksoax> robbiew: \o/
<roaksoax> too bad I don't have them to play with them :(
<robbiew> heh...me neither
<robbiew> waiting on shipment to arrive from negronjl :P
#maas 2013-07-01
<caribou> where does maas-import-pxe-files pick up the proxy information collected in the network setting form ? (Maas & Precise-updates)
#maas 2013-07-02
<bigjools> caribou: proxy settings are not fully implementing in precise-updates, you need raring+
<bigjools> implemented*
<caribou> bigjools: so you mean that, in Precise, the field is there, the value is kept but not used, correct ?
<Guest12707> Evening
<CyberJacob> Anybody here?
<AskUbuntu> MAAS nodes stuck on "maas-enlisting-node" | http://askubuntu.com/q/315647
<bigjools> !ask|CyberJacob
<ubot5> CyberJacob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#maas 2013-07-03
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu cloud maas configuration | http://askubuntu.com/q/315839
<hazmat> if any maas dev are around we're trying to help/debug a user's issues (13.04) in #juju
<hazmat> roaksoax, ping
<roaksoax> hazmat: pong
#maas 2013-07-04
<bigjools> roaksoax: did you see this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/opencompute/+bug/1156667
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1156667 in The Open Compute Project "Need driver support for IPMI device on OCPv2 Windmill " [High,Confirmed]
<bigjools> not sure if the maas task is needed
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy! yeah i saw. dan emailed me about it. IMHO it shouldnt even be a big in maas
<roaksoax> thats a kernel issue not maas
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah it looked kernel to me
<bigjools> roaksoax: you wanna do the honours? :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: sure. i dod say that access to the hardware would be nice for us to test and see
<roaksoax> but i do agree thatvseems like a kernel bug
<bigjools> indeed
<CyberJacob> Is anybody available to take a look at a juju issue?
<rbasak> !ask | CyberJacob
<ubot5`> CyberJacob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CyberJacob> I'm getting an error in the juju logs when trying to expose services, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5841664/
<roaksoax> CyberJacob: you do not need to expose services when using it with MAAS
<CyberJacob> roaksoax: Then something else is wrong
<CyberJacob> roaksoax: the only ports open on the servers is SSH
<roaksoax> CyberJacob|Away: maas does not have a firewall, so if you are trying to access any of the hosts on the service port from an external network, then ypou have a firewall preventing access
#maas 2013-07-05
<Guest78532> roaksoax: nope, internal network
#maas 2014-06-30
<AskUbuntu_> Problem installing MAAS nodes on Intel NUC | http://askubuntu.com/q/489786
<l1fe> sorry to be a bother, but has anyone setup a maas node on an intel NUC?
<mwhudson> l1fe: was it you how posted the askubuntu question that got linked in here?
<mwhudson> http://askubuntu.com/q/489786
<mwhudson> l1fe: i haven't but i know it's been done
<mwhudson> l1fe: what are you using for power control?
<l1fe> mwhudson: that would be me
<l1fe> mwhudson: I'm using wake on lan (it's a haswell NUC)
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> when you say that you boot the device and it looks like the old install
<mwhudson> how are you booting it?
<l1fe> so first boot is with PXE, that installed the image (i'm guessing) that enlisted the node
<l1fe> second boot, was also with PXE
<l1fe> and i think that's when it was commissioning
<l1fe> 3rd boot was normal boot to hdd
 * mwhudson tries to remember maas terminology
<mwhudson> i don't think that's quite how it works though
<mwhudson> the image isn't installed until you provision the node
<mwhudson> with maas, you're not expected to boot the device yourself ever -- maas does it
<l1fe> yeah, unfortunately it doesn't seem to WoL
<l1fe> and the end of every step seems to be the NUC shutting down, while maas thinks the node is "ready"
<mwhudson> that's expected
<mwhudson> the shutdown thing i mean
<mwhudson> i think maas really expects some more uh enterprisey oob management
<mwhudson> like ipmi or hp ilo
<l1fe> right, it just never starts it back up - guessing that's why the folks who I think got NUC setup with maas used the non-haswell version with AMT enabled
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> certainly i know that's why the orange box has that particular version...
<l1fe> hmm that's kind of disappointing...guess I'll have to see if I can make this work somehow
<mwhudson> you can always use the human pdu approach :)
<l1fe> haha, that's basically what I've been doing - but the success rate seems to be lacking...
<gmb`> allenap: Unless jtv has other ideas, you could start with adding the new config template / generation stuff for DHCPv6
<allenap> gmb`: For DHCP?
 * rvba agree with gmb.  The DHCP stuff is probably the next big thing to get sorted.
<rvba> agrees* even
<gmb> Yarp.
<gmb> allenap: Yes.
<allenap> gmb: Mucho gracias.
<rvba> allenap: the trick is that we need to get two servers up and running.
<gmb> De nada.
<gmb> allenap: What rvba said. The config stuff is the easy part, but we’ll need two instance of dhcpd… which isn’t that hard either, but that’s potentially the trip-up point.
<bigjools> seen this? http://www.test-ipv6.com/
<rvba> Yep.  I've used it when testing that my ISP was supporting IPv6 out of the box.
<bigjools> rvba: my modem doesn;t support ipv6 :/
<rvba>  /o\
<bigjools> rvba: stuck with tunnelling then
<rvba> Yep
<d4rkn3t>  hello dear, I neet help with MAAS/JUJU is there someone can help me? thanks
<d4rkn3t> I've run the command "juju bootstrap --upload-tools -e maas --debug" during the all debug JUJU try to connect to a node "Node02Cluster01Svr:22". the node change its status from ready to allocated, with the OS in running. after 10 minutes the error is this "ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:305 waited for 10m0s without being able to connect: ssh: Could not resolve hostname node02cluster01svr: Name or service not known". In the Region Contro
<d4rkn3t> ller I've set DNS and DHCP service.
<AskUbuntu_> juju bootstrap using maas unable to ssh into nodes | http://askubuntu.com/q/490000
 * rvba replies on http://askubuntu.com.
<l1fe> can someone go over the different states that maas can be in? currently i have four nodes in "allocated to root" - does this mean they are ready to be used or is there something else that needs to happen?
<l1fe> i tried to juju bootstrap, but I keep on getting 409 conflict with no nodes available
<jhobbs> l1fe: allocated to root means they should be started and running
<jhobbs> l1fe: since they're all allocated, there are no more for juju to bootstrap with
<jhobbs> l1fe: you'll want to stop them if you want to make them available to juju; they should be in the Ready state then
<l1fe> hmm ok
<l1fe> i must be really confused about how maas and juju interact
<l1fe> sorry for the obtuse questions :)
<AskUbuntu_> deploying charms using juju fails with tcp connection timed out | http://askubuntu.com/q/490141
#maas 2014-07-01
<rvba> bigjools: I think the logic inside reserve() (w.r.t. your branch api-reserve-user-ip) should be done inside a form.  Better encapsulation = easier testing, easier reuse (in the UI someday).
<dimitern> hey guys
<dimitern> i've just filed a wishlist bug for an api/networking changes juju needs from maas
<dimitern> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1336217
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336217 in MAAS "MAAS should always create a default private network all nodes are on" [Undecided,New]
<breakum-binns> jtv, allenap, rvba: In the case of guess_server_address(), what do we want to do when an interface has multiple addresses?
<gmb> Grr
 * gmb looks at the usage…
<bigjools> rvba: I knew you were going to say that
<gmb> Emphatically not, actually…
<jtv> gmb: it might be best to prefer IPv4 if there is an IPv4 address, and use an IPv6 address otherwise.
<gmb> jtv: Right, that’s what I think too.
<jtv> There's not all that much we can, or need to, do about policy on top of that.
<gmb> Agreed. Thanks.
<dimitern> gmb, jtv, bigjools, what do you think about that bug? ^^
<gmb> dimitern: “As the Juju networking model gets closer to completion, we realized for it to work with MAAS, some changes are needed:” Doesn’t look very wishlist :)
<dimitern> gmb, it's not :) but usually such bugs get triaged as wishlist
<jtv> "Should"
<gmb> dimitern: Ah, cynicism :) You’re learning…
<bigjools> dimitern: "Juju model assumes..."  There's your bug.
<gmb> jtv: I noticed that too.
<dimitern> bigjools, we have a fallback for uncooperative providers or those yet to implement a way to discover the default private network - using 0.0.0.0/0 as CIDR
<jtv> dimitern: the bug isn't very clear to me... it's all things you want us to do, which may or may not fit with maas design.  Better to start with what the actual problem is.
<dimitern> but that kinda sucks and it's best to avoid it
<bigjools> dimitern: this is bare metal, it cannot conjure a network like you can in openstack
<dimitern> bigjools, jtv, so let me try to explain
<bigjools> and what jtv said - please state the problem, not the solution :)
<dimitern> bigjools, jtv, you always *have* at least one network all nodes are on and get their IPs for br0, right?
<bigjools> it depends on how the network admin configured it
<jtv> I don't know about br0, but all allocated nodes will be on a network.
<bigjools> not necessarily the same network
<dimitern> jtv, right - the request is to make this explicitly accessible over the API
<bigjools> this is why networks are a placement constraint
<jtv> Make what exactly accessible over the API?
<jtv> What aspect of the networks?
<dimitern> i can simulate this now but creating a network with the same CIDR  MAAS uses for the instances' IPs
<dimitern> and connect each node's primary interface's mac to it
<dimitern> then, i can use the api to get that network's info from maas
<AskUbuntu_> Adding Nodes to MAAS without internet connection | http://askubuntu.com/q/490297
<jtv> Can we take a step back and go into what the assumption is that juju needs to be able to make?
<dimitern> bigjools, jtv, so all i'm asking is for better ux, maas to create this network automatically
<jtv> Wow, I didn't get that from the bug report.
<bigjools> dimitern: maas is unable to make physical networks automatically
<jtv> I think this means "discover networks automatically."  Right?
<dimitern> i'm not talking about *creating* networks, just *describing* what's already there
<bigjools> there is an api for that then :)
<bigjools> anyway I am EOD
<dimitern> bigjools, have a good evening then :)
<jtv> dimitern: so is what you want simply "automatically discover networks"?
<dimitern> jtv, ideally, yes
<bigjools> dimitern: thanks :
<bigjools> )
<dimitern> jtv, but we don't need all of them to be created automatically, just the default one
<jtv> "The default" is hard to tell... there may be several.
<dimitern> jtv, so that juju can know what IP range instances get their addresses from and what network id to use when starting instances
<jtv> You can use the API to see what networks are available.
<jtv> Including IP ranges.
<jtv> Right?
<dimitern> we're moving towards being explicit about networks, without breaking the UX (now we just assume there is a private and perhaps public network, we just don't know for sure)
<dimitern> jtv, right, but if the admin did not create any networks, while in fact there is at least one
<dimitern> jtv, juju won't know about it and must resort to some ugly hacks
<jtv> Well what you need for this is the NodeGroupInterface class.
<jtv> Its naming suffers from Legacy, but the information is already available.
<dimitern> jtv, let me check that quickly
<jtv> Under nodegroups/<uuid>/interfaces/
<dimitern> jtv, great! it seems that's what juju needs - we can list what interfaces are there in a nodegroup, and assume there is always at least one node group, possibly named default?
<dimitern> erm.. named with some random uuid
<rvba> dimitern: right, there is always at least one nodegroup;  so you can always fetch the list of get the first one.
<dimitern> rvba, does maas distribute instances by default across node groups? (i.e. when starting an instance without placement specified)
<rvba> dimitern: no, when there are multiple matches, one at random is selected.
<dimitern> rvba, and more importantly, are all node groups' primary network interface (eth0) guaranteed to be on the same subnet?
<dimitern> rvba, right, ok
<rvba> dimitern: there is no guarantee, remember this is a view of existing physical networks.
<rvba> But of course, if you want your nodes to be able to talk to each other, you need proper routing setup.
<dimitern> rvba, that's what I thought yeah
<jtv> dimitern: the admin gets to choose what networks there are, and on which clusters.  Each cluster can manage multiple networks.  A network can only be managed by one cluster.
<dimitern> rvba, so for all sane deployments we can assume nodegroups are on the same (or mutually accessible) subnets
<dimitern> aah
<dimitern> "a network can only be managed by  one cluster", means for Juju different clusters can be like different  regions/AZs
<dimitern> this might have some interesting implications..
<jtv> Could be.  Though we also have "physical zones" which are not tied to the topology in any way.
<jtv> But you can think of a maas of "containing" a set of clusters (a.k.a. nodegroups), and each of those "containing" some networks.
<jtv> This doesn't tell you which networks actually have nodes, of course.  To do that, I think you'd have to match node IP addresses to networks.
<jtv> Unfortunately we have two kinds of network that still live completely separate lives: "nodegroupinterfaces" are basically network definitions, with optionally the settings to control a DHCP server on that network.  And "networks" are user-defined entries that are only used for constraints.
<jtv> Yes, we would like to unify those — but that'd take time to do, so has to be scheduled in.
<dimitern> thanks for the detailed explanation jtv
<dimitern> it definitely helps me to understand the internals and map them better to juju's model
<jtv> I wonder how I tell South to add a required field whose value defaults to another field's value (with perhaps a backstop for blanks).
<jtv> The only way I can think of so far is:
<jtv> 1. Schema migration to add field, but optional.
<jtv> 2. Data migration to populate field.
<jtv> 3. Schema migration to make field required.
<jtv> rvba, any ideas?  ^
<jtv> Ah, this blog post has advice: http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/02/south-migration-with-dynamically.html
<jtv> Basically "lie to South."
<rvba> jtv: the solution with the data migration seems good to me.  (I think we've done that in the past.)
<jtv> Looks like I can combine migrations.
<jtv> Argh.  WHY does the NodeGroup constructor still create a NodeGroupInterface?  Now there are two parameters called "name"!
<luflores> Hi all, is there is a way I have a managed interface with DHCP that I can nailed the IPs that particular MAC ?
<luflores> I want to have a deterministic way to assign IP address via DHCP
<schegi_> someone here who cloud help with an cloud-inint problem during machine boot??
<jtv> schegi_: smoser is the one who knows about cloud-init.  Doesn't seem to be here just now though.
<schegi_> actually maybe some already encounter this issue. i got a maas master installend and then a juju node bootstrapped. when i now change the network settings on the juju knode. especially changing the main interface (putting it into a bond) manually and then reboot the system it always stucks for a couple of minutes in cloud-init-nonet[16.98]
<schegi_> Finally it aborts with cloud-init-nonet[136.98]: gave up waiting for a network device. But afterwards all networks are up and the machine is reachable
<schegi_> jtv, any idea where else i can ask for a solution. to me it seems like cloudinit still tries to do something with the old interface and that just does no work.
<lutostag> does trusty maas support installing utopic as a deployment distro yet?
<jtv> schegi_: it does sound like it...  people in #juju would know more about how juju drives cloud-init.
<jtv> lutostag: I don't think we've tried that yet, but you'd have to import images with the "daily" label.
<lutostag> jtv: thanks, I thought all I would need is the correct streams
<jtv> You need the right stream, but then AFAIK we only import releases by default.
#maas 2014-07-02
<jtv> Does anyone know of a reason besides legacy tests why NodeGroup.objects.new should have the ability to create a NodeGroupInterface?
<bigjools> nope
<bigjools> I noticed that the other day - seems arse about face
<jtv> Because it created trouble for me last night and so I wrote up a branch that removes it.
<jtv> Not a small branch, mind you.
<bigjools> the factory make_node_group_interface has no option to create a nodegroup, you have to supply it
<jtv> Yes, I found that helpful.  Why do you bring it up?
<bigjools> because it's the opposite of every other factory method
<jtv> True.  But I ran into a bunch of cases where we didn't create an NGI because we wanted one, but because we needed to add one to a particular NG.
<jtv> In some of those cases, I forgot to pass the nodegroup, and the factory protected me against that.  So it worked out well.
<bigjools> jtv: oh I wonder - it might be because of the default interface
<jtv> Hmm... right, that would get horribly confusing.
<jtv> Or pointless, depending on implementation.
<bigjools> these methods need better docs
<jtv> Either "create this NGI, and a nodegroup, with its own NGI"; or "do the exact same thing as make_node_group"
<bigjools> I'll do some reviewing in a short while, back in 10
<jtv> I ran into a nasty bug in there, too: make_node_group generated the interface parameters, then called make_node_group_interface — which again created the interface parameters.
<bigjools> \o/
<bigjools> ok really back in 1-
<bigjools> 10
<gmb> KILL ME.
<gmb> bigjools: Here I am.
<lifeless> gmb: for a terrorist suspect, thats perhaps not the wisest thing to say :)
<bigjools> gmb: I forgot what I wanted to tell you noqw
<bigjools> now
<rvba> bigjools: I'm happy to do the refactoring we talked about in the review (add a form instead of doing the validation manually in the API).
<bigjools> rvba: you're happy to do my work for me?
<rvba> bigjools: if you want to concentrate on the QA
<bigjools> rvba: QA is done :)
<rvba> All right then :)
<bigjools> I even found a bug
<bigjools> rvba: FWIW I think we need a ton more CI cases to exercise the API
<bigjools> tonne - sorry you're metric
<bigjools> and you may interpret that second part in both ways :)
<rvba> heh
<bigjools> rvba: I was on the fence with a form TBH, it was only a single parameter
<bigjools> with no clear advantage (yet) to a form
<rvba> Apart from better encapsulation, easier testing, etc.
<bigjools> I reject your easier testing remark
<bigjools> it would mean more tests
<rvba> Not sure about that, you can test most of the cases at the form level, and only a handfull of them at the API level.  It will probably mean a couple more tests in total.  But the code will be cleaner and the tests faster (form tests are faster than full-fledged API tests).
<bigjools> well it would be interesting to see how you'd do that
<bigjools> I like the behavioural testing here
<bigjools> uh let's continue this shortly, I have to run to eat and get back in time for the call
<rvba> And obviously using a form means you can reuse it in the UI.
<bigjools> (again)
<rvba> That's clearly the decisive factor.
<rvba> Well, in my opinion at least.
<bigjools> breakum-binns: ^^ lol
<breakum-binns> FFS
 * gmb probably needs to restart bip
<bigjools> gmb: it has been said for some time that the easiest way to have a proxy is to use Quassel
<jtv> Would it be acceptable for schema migrations to import code from the main tree?  I have a helper in there that I'd love to unit-test.
<rvba> As long as the helper doesn't use the ORM, it's fine.
<jtv> Great.  Thanks.
<jtv> (Ceterum censeo that we really should have a utilities package)
<rvba> jtv: bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/bug-1336709/+merge/225281
<bigjools> looking
<jtv> rvba: I already had a fix for that lint landing.
<jtv> But in landing it hit... can you guess which bug?
<rvba> heh
<jtv> I think there may be more affected tests... let me look.
<jtv> rvba: I noted another failing test on the MP.
<jtv> Oh good, and now I hit another completely unrelated spurious failure.  It's Big Red Button day.
<rvba> bigjools: A test that pass with the exception of an assertion is a failing test (at least in my book).
<bigjools> rvba: what?
<rvba> "Did you write and run the test before adding this code?  Because the test would have passed (with the exception of the exception text) because there's already an assertion in the underlying allocate_new."
<bigjools> rvba: what you wrote doesn't match what I wrote :)
<rvba> bigjools: what?
<bigjools> maybe I confused things by using the word exception with two different meanings
<bigjools> rvba: to put it another way:
<rvba> You said: 'the test would have passed'
<rvba> This is wrong.
<bigjools> no it's not
<bigjools> hang on
<bigjools> if the assertion for the exception *text* was there it would have passed
<bigjools> or if the text matched the exception text in the underlying assertionerror
<bigjools> the change and its test are irrelevant IMO
<rvba> no it's not: yes it is
<rvba> I guess I'm missing something
<bigjools> rvba: you would get an assertion error without the check
<bigjools> the check you added, I mean
<rvba> But with the wrong message
<rvba> That's my point
<bigjools> I disagree
<bigjools> it's a perfectly cromulent message
<bigjools> you're adding the same check up the call stack
<bigjools> it's pointless
<bigjools> you get a stack trace out of the original one
<bigjools> which will help pinpoint where you went wrong
<bigjools> (as this is a programming error)
<rvba> I see your point.  But I think the message you get should be improved.
<bigjools> ok, but why?
<bigjools> this is a programming error
<bigjools> not a user-facing error
<jtv> Maybe the docstring for claim_static_ip should say that this type is not accepted.
<jtv> Because as it is, that restriction is hidden underneath, but shows up as an assertion error.
<rvba> Right.
<rvba> At the very least the docstring for claim_static_ip should be updated.
<jtv> The message tells a developer "you must pass a user" — to a function that doesn't accept one.
<rvba> But bigjools has a point, since this is a programming error, the stacktrace is the most important information here.
<bigjools> I agree with the docstring update
<bigjools> that's why I mentioned it in the review :)
<rvba> Branch is landing.
<jtv> Argh.  And yet another test that is affected: maasserver.models.tests.test_node.NodeTest.test_delete_node_also_deletes_related_static_IPs
<jtv> rvba: will your branch fix the two other affected tests that I mentioned on the MP?
<rvba> jtv: should do
<jtv> rvba: argh, no, it doesn't fix the one in test_node.py.  :-(
<jtv> I'm chasing down two other spurious test failures that I've been hitting today.  This is a not a good day for landings.
<schegi_> hey anyone here who could help me with an cloud-init-nonet issue???
<rvba> jtv: you're right, I'm fixing the one in test_node.py now…
<jtv> 4 failed landings, due to spurious test failures, on a lint branch...  :(
<rvba> :/
<rvba> jtv: I can't reproduce the failure in test_node.py
<jtv> rvba: I just ran it a few dozen times and got multiple failures.
<rvba> jtv: I'm running:  ./bin/test.maas src/maasserver/models/tests/test_node.py:NodeTest.test_delete_node_also_deletes_related_static_IPs
<rvba> Is this what you're running?
<jtv> I'm not seeing it on trunk either now...
<jtv> Yes, that looks like the test I ran.
<rvba> I've run it more than 50 times without seeing a failure.
<jtv> I ran it a few hundred times just now, and... no more failures.  I hope I didn't paste the wrong test name...
<jtv> Yup, it _is_ the same test that failed for me earlier.
<rvba> I'm running the whole test suite in a loop on canonistack to fish for other spurious failures.
<jtv> Excellent.
<jtv> I've been hitting ones related to IP ranges.  But it sounds like gmb has been looking into those.
<gmb> jtv: I am
<gmb> rvba ^^
<jtv> test_clean_ip_ranges_works_with_ipv6_ranges failed with "lower bound IP greater than upper bound"
<gmb> jtv: That’s the one.
<gmb> Seems like a trip into weirdness… we explicitly check in the factory that the lower bound is < the upper bound.
<jtv> And test_new_creates_interface failed with "{u'static_ip_range_low': [u'Enter a valid IPv4 or IPv6 address.'], u'static_ip_range_high': [u'Enter a valid IPv4 or IPv6 address.']}|
<gmb> But it looks like it failed for IPv6, so maybe there’s some associated weirdness.
<jtv> One problem may be that get_random_ipv6_address returns an IPAddress whereas the IPv4 equivalent returns a unicode.
<gmb> jtv: It doesn’t anymore, does it? I thought I’d fixed that.
<gmb> (So they both returned unicode)
<gmb> jtv: Besides, IPRange.__init__() converts upper and lower bounds to ints when it does the comparison.
<gmb> jtv: But I’ve realised that we don’t actually check for lower_bound > upper_bound *at all* anyway, so I’ll fix that while I’m here.
<gmb> rvba, allenap, jtv: I’ve got a branch that partially addresses bug 1336617: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/bug-1336617/+merge/225325
<ubot5> bug 1336617 in MAAS "getRandomNetwork() setting upper bound IP lower than lower bound" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336617
<allenap> gmb: I hath claimed it.
<gmb> allenap: Cool. This will at least allow us to see what actually went wrong, and also handle the problem properly (previously reversed bounds would cause an unhandled AddrFormatError).
<blake_r> rvba: django won't let me set the label in the model. "got an unexpected keyword argument 'label'"
<blake_r> rvba: so I need the form filed in the LicenseKey field, correct?
<rvba> blake_r: otp, just one sec
<blake_r> rvba: np
<rvba> blake_r: isn't https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#verbose-name what you're looking for?
<blake_r> rvba: okay, didn;t know it used a different kwarg
<blake_r> rvba: thanks
<rvba> jtv: I see on the 'Investigate: arp' card that you found a way to query the ARP table for both IPv6 and IPv4 addresses.  Is this actually implemented or should I file a card for this?
<jtv> rvba: yes, it's implemented — although only in one direction.
<jtv> The other direction was neither as easy nor as urgent.
<rvba> jtv: all right, cool.
<blake_r> rvba: finished fixing license-key-form if you could give it another look
<rvba> blake_r: sure, doing that now
<blake_r> rvba: awesome, thanks
<jtv> Arrrgh...  I've been trying to define a required model field with a matching but non-required form field.
<jtv> And a form clean_<field> that provides a default.
<jtv> But the form tests keep failing because the model field is left blank.
<william_home> Hi, could someone point me in the right direction for working around or solve  https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1288502
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288502 in MAAS "archive and proxy settings not honoured for commissioning" [High,Triaged]
<jtv> william_home: not solved yet, I'm afraid.  :(
<jtv> Best I can think of for now is to set up a transparent proxy...
<william_home> i'm new to the maas thing but we are in the process off setting up maas / juju / openstack on a site where any internet connection is disallowed so i have to do it using a local mirror
<william_home> jtv: if we wanna solve this issue could you point me to the packages / images which are responsible for commisioning a node so i can look into it?
<l1fe> is there any way to have the maas controller also be a maas node?
<jtv> life: I don't think there is.
<jtv> william_home: a lot of this is in the "commissioning snippets."
<jtv> They're in etc/maas/templates/commissioning/user-data/snippets
<jtv> Those get sent to the node and executed there.
<jtv> Although I think the part that really needs the proxy is in the code, I think.  Hang on.
<Solution-X> l1fe- im getting ready to run down the same path as you. first time with pxe booting, first time with openstack...itll be a fun journey
<l1fe> Solution-X: ha, that's one way to describe it...
<l1fe> I've installed an OpenStack cluster manually before, but figured I'd try something a little more...robust. Getting MAAS and Juju to work together has been rather taxing :)
<blake_r> allenap: gmb: jtv: rvba: i would like to get you comments on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1319143
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319143 in MAAS "move supported operating system into cluster using RPC" [Critical,Triaged]
<l1fe> feel free to ask me about all the different ways I've screwed up ^_^
<Solution-X> lol, i wouldnt force you to write a novel
<Solution-X> ive spent the last 5 years in vmware and looking to try something new, figured maas/juju/OS is "the next step"
<Solution-X> as long as im going OS i might as well learn the hardware provisioning side of things so that i have a true setup
<william_home> jtv: still hanging on :) do you have a pointer for me?
<MilesDenver> Back at the Atlanta OpenStack Conference I heard that MaaS was going to be able to support PXE for CentOS, and I thought I heard Windows?
<MilesDenver> anyone know how I can track this?
<newell> MilesDenver, blake_r has been working on that.  He would probably be the best to answer.
<blake_r> MilesDenver: both are supported in MAAS trunk, not released yet
<MilesDenver> Oh, cool.  I can pull that when necessary
<MilesDenver> If I delete a nodes from MaaS should it be able to recapture it on the next reboot?  Seems like Yes… but PXE just times out.
<MilesDenver> nvm - it seems like it does work… I'm just not very patient.
<breze431> Could anyone tell me how to pin a maas node to a certain dhcp ip when using maas as a dns/dhcp ?
<si458> Hi all, i have got MAAS working happily with JUJU for an internal network :)
<si458> how do i assign external IP address now to the JUJU charms that are deployed?
<si458> each node has 2 lans attached, int network and ext network
<si458> anybody?
<si458_> anythin people?
<MilesDenver> is there a way to add a second user with preseed.  I'm using MaaS to add puppet, but this results in puppet taking a uid that should belong to my NFS user.
<MilesDenver> shared NFS really wants the same uid.
<MilesDenver> preseed commands don't appear to specify a user 'd-i passwd/user-uid string 113'
#maas 2014-07-03
* bigjools changed the topic of #maas to: Discussion of upstream development of Ubuntu's Metal as a Service (MAAS) tool | Mailing list https://launchpad.net/~maas-devel | Please read http://bit.ly/1j716Fc if you're having a problem with a MAAS instance | MAAS documentation: http://bit.ly/1eIPFAg
<rvba> jtv: My loop found 2 other spurious failures.  I'm trying to recreate them in isolation now…
<jtv> What kind of failures?
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740610/
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740611/
<rvba> (I've manually merged gmb's fix for bug 1336617)
<ubot5> bug 1336617 in MAAS "getRandomNetwork() setting upper bound IP lower than lower bound" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336617
<rvba> bigjools: why did you remove the note in your documentation branch?  (I assume because not letting MAAS manage the DHCP server isn't supported)
<bigjools> rvba: because what it said is not true any more
<rvba> bigjools: ah, right.
<william_home> jtv: did you found a pointer for me where i can start to look at why the ephemeral images don't use a local mirror ?
<william_home> i have time to investigate it myself but need a bit guidance
<jtv> william_home: the problem I think is mainly one of getting the http_proxy etc. variables set in the "user data."
<jtv> That's what goes into cloud-init IIRC.
<jtv> If we could inject our own variable definitions into /etc/profile that way, we'd be home safe.
<william_home> ok, so if understand it right Maas has al the bits working but the issue is more that cloud init does not take the parameters like a local archive
<jtv> Right.  Probably, cloud-init would take the parameters if we knew how to pass them.
<jtv> We started out with a model where a client (such as Juju) provided the user data, and we just passed it on unchanged.  In that model, we have no way that I know of to do this.  But I believe now the user data has become more of a pluggable thing.
<jtv> src/metadataserver/commissioning/user_data.py might be a good starting point.
<jtv> That's where we generate user data for commissioning.
<william_home> and how does that info go to the node starting the ephemeral image?
<william_home> does it get passed from the kernel cmdline?
<jtv> As I recall, cloud-init on the booting image requests it from the maas metadata service.
<jtv> The metadata service's purpose is to provide such information to bootstrapping nodes.
<william_home> jtv: thanx,  I will start my search
<jtv> We have a simple framework for sending multiple files to a commissioning node.  (It's also in use for auto-enlisting nodes now).  The main generate_user_data function composes a big script out of "snippets" that we have in etc/templates/maas/templates
<william_home> yes i have seen that, i had to patch the ipmi detect file for doing import glob
<william_home> that is still around in precise -updates maas 1.4
<william_home> otherwise the node never gets the ready state
<jtv> rvba has worked with userdata more recently...  rvba, to get the commissioning scripts working with an http proxy and/or local archive, do you think it would be enough to make the commissioning user-data inject the settings into /etc/profile?
<rvba> jtv: let me have a look at the code…
<rvba> jtv: yeah, I believe getting cloudinit to set http_proxy in /etc/profile should do the trick.
<bigjools> why would "make doc" do this:
<bigjools> bin/sphinx: 1: cd: can't cd to /home/ed/canonical/maas/sandbox/docs/_build
<rvba> o_O
<bigjools> the dir doesn't exist
<jtv> bigjools: that's just like a bug which Gav recently fixed...
<bigjools> what creates the _build dir?
<jtv> *cough* *cough* mumble
<bigjools> buildout... SAY NO MORE
<rvba> heh
 * bigjools distcleans in rough hope
<bigjools> bin/database --preserve run -- bin/maas-region-admin syncdb --noinput
<bigjools> pg_ctl: could not start server
<bigjools> lol
<bigjools> sigh
<bigjools> distclean has fixed it
<bigjools> weird
<bigjools> rvba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740740/
<rvba> nice
<bigjools> looks quite nice after rendering it
 * bigjools enlanderates
<bigjools> rvba: urgh, *another* spurious test failure?
<rvba> Two of them even.
<bigjools> jeez, where are they coming from all of a sudden
<rvba> (I only filed one bug thus far)
<rvba> Well, me running the whole test suite in a loop :)
 * bigjools moves the DHCP feature card to done-done and rejoices
<rvba> bigjools: about that;  reading your change to the doc I'm thinking about the upgrade path to 1.6: since we don't populate the DNS zone with mappings from the dynamic range it means an existing deployment will be quite broken after you upgrade right?
<rvba> I mean, unless you configure the static range *and* re-allocate all your nodes.
<bigjools> rvba: mmm it won't be broken until the zone is re-written on the first node allocation
<bigjools> then all the deployed nodes lose their DNS
<bigjools> oh bugger
<rvba> bigjools: the DNS config is rewritten when the package gets re-installed
<rvba> s/re-installed/upgraded/
<bigjools> then oh bugger without the preamble
<rvba> bugger indeed
<rvba> We kept the code so it's just a matter of flipping a switch.
<bigjools> I have to run, but I can talk about this in half an hour
<rvba> Okay
<bigjools> rvba: the solution is to give dynamic nodes DNS entries :/
<bigjools> one-line code change
<rvba> I know.  Like I said, it's easy.
<bigjools> but that is uuuuugly
<bigjools> let;'s have a think
<bigjools> TTYL
<rvba> k
<rvba> bigjools: we could restrict the dynamic mappings sent to the DNS machinery to the MAC addresses that correspond to allocated nodes.
<rvba> gmb: care to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/bug-1337190/+merge/225444 ?
<gmb> rvba: Certainly
<rvba> Ta
<gmb> rvba: A pithy fix. Me like.
<rvba> gmb: as you can imagine, the problem manifests itself very rarely.  I had to resort to run-one-until-failure to debug that one :).
<gmb> rvba: Yeah, been there, done that :)
<rvba> heh
<rvba> And another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/none-interf/+merge/225447
<rvba> gmb: care to have a look? ^ It's tiny.
<gmb> rvba: Already reviewed it :)
<rvba> Nice; thank you gmb.
<william_home> rvba: i don't see any reference that apt_mirror is used by cloud-init anywhere, is that right?
<william_home> http_proxy seems to work and otherwise the maas instance gets used with squid-deb-proxy
<william_home> when i manually do a wget to the maas instance getting the cloud-cofig-url i see that in the response i get the local mirror setting in apt_mirror: and i see apt_proxy: which is set to the maas instance
<william_home> so apt_proxy gets used during init but not the local mirror archive
<allenap> jtv: Istr that you made some changes to the boot resources downloading stuff?
<william_home> rvba: when i do a manual cloud-init in a node commisioning then i get only apt_proxy in /var/lib/cloud/instance/cloud-config.txt
<jtv> allenap: some changes when?
<william_home> when adding manually in that file apt_mirror: http:/xyz/ubuntu and then run cloud-init modules --mode=config then my sources.list gets updated accordingly
<allenap> jtv: I dunno… at some time :) Did you add another level to the fs hierarchy?
<rvba> william_home: looks like apt_mirror overrides apt_proxy somehow.
<jtv> allenap: Not me, but the OS is now an extra layer.
<william_home> rvba: i think not, because apt_proxy does get set but apt_mirror never gets into the cloud-config.txt file
<rvba> william_home: ah, you're right, apt_mirror is only used in the curtin (i.e. fast path installed) user data.
<rvba> installer*
<william_home> rvba: but is it possible to do this also for a node in commisionng mode? else ipmi packages cannot be installed and never gets in the ready state
<rvba> william_home: the configuration you've done (setting apt_mirror in the preseed template) seems like the proper way to do this.
<william_home> I'm trying to build a maas/juju/openstack cluster but i have no internet connection whatsoever so i'm left to a local mirror for everything
<william_home> also the preseed does not seem to work.
<rvba> Right.  MAAS assumes the connection to the Ubuntu archive can be done without the global proxy.  Which I guess can be considered as a bug.
<allenap> Indeed, I’d say that’s a bug.
<william_home> that bug is already open but i think the fix is simple
<william_home> could maas also for a node in commisioning mode push the apt_mirror variable?
<allenap> Was that you rvba or gmb? (Adding an OS directory layer to the boot resources hierarchy)
<rvba> I don't recall doing it.
<rvba> william_home: that's one way to do it.  But now I'm wondering why http_proxy is not considered when retrieving packages.
<allenap> I’ll go and dig it out then. I might even have done it, who knows :-/
<william_home> rvba: when using a proxy I still have to use a local mirror
<william_home> archive.ubuntu.com is internally not resolveable
<william_home> i could add some hooks for that but making maas use local mirror is better i guess
<william_home> My environment has an airgap for the internet
<rvba> By default, the nodes will use the squid-deb proxy on the region controller.  I suggest you configure it to talk to the mirror you want to use.
<william_home> rvba: thats what I did already but on the commisioning node the sources.list still holds http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as the main archive while the apt_proxy is set to the maas node
<william_home> the proxy get asked for archive.ubuntu.com and not for my local mirror
<rvba> Did you enlist your nodes using the UI/API or did you get them auto-enlisted by booting them up and letting them register themselves with your MAAS server?
<william_home> rvba: I preconfigured them in the maas environment
<william_home> setup ipmi and added the right mac address
<gmb> allenap: I believe it was one of Blake / Jason.
<gmb> Or it might have been me.
<rvba> william_home: did you change the "Main archive" config option?
<allenap> Hehe, welcome to the far side of the hill gmb :)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> allenap: No, it wasn’t me; that must’ve been part of the CentOS/Windows support work.
<william_home> rvba: yes, that one is pointing to the local mirror and when doing a wget to the maas-cloud-config-url......preseed, then I see that the apt_mirror: http://xyz/ubuntu and also the apt_proxy is there
<william_home>  but it is not there when cloud-init init gets called which writes the cloud-config,txt file
<william_home> so if cloud-init calls the cloud-config url for all metadata things it does not get the apt_mirror variable but does get the apt_proxy var
<rvba> apt_mirror should clearly be set for the commissioning preseed as well.
<MilesDenver> Is there a good place to ask preseed questions?  Like #preseed :)  I'm trying to set a puppet user with specific uid, but Preseed hangs on me
<MilesDenver> http://pastebin.com/eDKH4yvU
<rvba> MilesDenver: you should probably try freenode#server.
<william_home> rvba: think it is solved now
<MilesDenver> ty
<rvba> william_home: what did you do?
<william_home> I now updated the template file (removed the node from the interface) and readded it
<william_home> the template file gets served from the database
<william_home> like a cache
<william_home> that costed me a lot off time, not a programmer
<william_home> :)
<william_home> so now i added apt_mirror: http://{{main_archive_hostname}}/{{main_archive_directory}} to user_data_config.template
<william_home> readded the node
<william_home> and ran cloud-init in it on the rebooted node
<william_home> now i got also my local mirror in the cloud-config.txt file
<MilesDenver> William: what file are you working in?  I'm trying to learn and you seem to be on to something
<william_home> the only thing that you have todo manually is adding the local mirror in /etc/squid-deb-proxy/mirror-dstdomain.acl
<rvba> gmb: I'm about to sign off for the day but maybe you'll fancy having a look at this spurious failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742482/
<gmb> rvba: Sure.
<william_home> restart squid-deb-proxy and add the above oneliner to /etc/maas/templates/commisioning-user-data/user_data_config.template
<rvba> Seems related to what you fixed the other day.
<william_home> rvba: so adding the oneliner should do the trick and maas should also update the squid-deb-proxy dstdomain acl
<rvba> william_home: right, that is bug 1300266.
<ubot5> bug 1300266 in MAAS "squid-deb-proxy returns 403 when admin configures a custom APT archive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300266
 * gmb resorts to run-one-until-failure
<gmb> rvba: OH!
<gmb> I can see why.
<gmb> I’ts because I’m an eejit.
<gmb> (which also explains how I use my apostrophes)
<rvba> heh
<william_home> rvba: yes, and the oneliner should go into the documentation or the template file should be updated, https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1288502
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288502 in MAAS "archive and proxy settings not honoured for commissioning" [High,Triaged]
<william_home> or maybe not a one liner but something with if statement like the apt_proxy in the same file
<rvba> gmb: I also have http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741493/ which seems to be about using make_network*s* instead of make_network.
<gmb> Hrm.
<rvba> But that's just a guess.
<william_home> MilesDenver: did i answer your question in the mean time?
<william_home> :)
<william_home> rvba: should I do something like adding this info to the lp report 1288502?
<MilesDenver> william_home: yes, thanks.  I poked around a bit.
<rvba> william_home: yes, that would be great.
<dogfood> I have a DNS question, why is the hostname a cname?
<dogfood> and not an an A record?
<dogfood> as this is causing issued when attempting to install CDH5.
<gmb> dogfood: That will change in MAAS 1.6, which we’ll be releasing soon (not quite sure when yet)
<gmb> Not sure of the historical reasons for having a cname there though.
<dogfood> when adding a node to CDH5 I use the FQDN from the region controller webUI, say hadoop-1.maas.company.com. However CDH5 does a forward and reverse lookup and uses the 10-122-75-116.maas.company.com FQDN.
<dogfood> gmb: What will the change be in 1.6? Will the ip based FQDN be removed?
<gmb> dogfood: Sorry, the DNS entry for the hostname will become a real A record rather than a CNAME.
<dogfood> gmb: but the reverse DNS entry will still point to the ip based FQDN (10-122-75-116.maas.company.com) ?
<gmb> dogfood: I’m not sure; let me check and get back to you.
<dogfood> gbm: thank you
<gmb> dogfood: AFAICT from a quick look at the code, the reverse entry will no longer point to the ip-based FQDN; it should work properly using the FQDN from the region.
<dogfood> gmb: any idea on the 1.6 release?
<dogfood> not looking for a definite time frame, just a rough idea on when it might be release?
<gmb> dogfood: Next couple of weeks, I’d hope. We’re in the process of finalising that.
<dogfood> gmb: thanks for looking at the code and getting back to me. I really  appreciated it.
<gmb> dogfood: No problem, glad I could help :).
<Caguax> Hi all, if I want to pass a different DNS server for a managed interface? How I can specific this? When I select dhcp+dns the DNS that it is passed is my maas server which is not running named. I want to pass my main DNS not my maas server
#maas 2014-07-04
<Caguax> I am deploying juju on my maas server. I am having an issue with DNS. When I bootstrap the server that is getting bootstrap is getting the ip of the maas server as DNS. I will like to specify The DNS. Any one knows how to do this ?
<bigjools> Caguax: edit the dhcp template
<bigjools> Caguax: did you see myanswer?
<Caguax> bigjools: what populates  'dns_server'  on the dhcp.template option domain-name-servers {{dhcp_subnet['dns_servers']}};
<bigjools> Caguax: just remove everything from {{ to }} and put your desired IP in
<bigjools> normally the region calculates the value depending on your region's external facing IP
<Caguax> bigjools: ok, I think that would do the trick, but should named be running ?
<bigjools> Caguax: if you installed maas-dns, it starts it up
<bigjools> if you're using an external DNS service, you don't need that
<Caguax> bigjools: I think I did install maas-dns...any way I can verify ?
<bigjools> dpkg -l maas-dns
<Caguax> bigjools: I ran apt-get install maas-dns and it return 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bigjools> it's installed
<bigjools> it's not hurting anything
<Caguax> I thought that when I choose to manage an interface and use dhcp+dns, the maas server will be use as a relay. I am just trying to understand why is not working when I use manage interface w/ dhcp+dns and the dns server ip that is hand off is the maas server ip
<bigjools> what is not working, exactly?
<bigjools> and which version of maas are you using?
<Caguax> When I deploy a node the ip that it uses for dns is the maas server. And the node can't resolve names. I am using the latest from trusty
<bigjools> it should work fine if you set dhcp+dns management on the cluster interface
<bigjools> ummm
<bigjools> can you check the zone file and see if it's correct
<Caguax> Yep that what I thought...but I am missing something :(
<bigjools> it should have a CNAME in it for the node
<Caguax> it does..let be try to bootstrap juju and try again
<Caguax> zone.cisco.com:luflores-juju IN CNAME 10-122-229-113
<Caguax> bigjools: you still there ?
<bigjools> Caguax: yeah
<Caguax> bigjools: The is that I am getting ServFail, this tcpdump...http://paste.openstack.org/show/85464/
<bigjools> that's pretty unintelligible
<Caguax> bigjools: My maas server is 10.122.229.25 and the upstream DNS is 172.18.106.25...It looks like it gets response but it is not pass to the node 10.122.229.113
<bigjools> how are you querying the dns server?
<Caguax> I ssh to the node (10.122.229.113) and do a nslookup www.cisco.com
<bigjools> did you set the forwarders on the maas dns server?
<Caguax> Yes, 'Upstream DNS used to resolved domain not managed by this MAAS'
<Caguax> and it looks it use it, base on the tcpdump
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> ummm, not sure what's up then, the dns server is configured ok
<bigjools> doesn't seem like a maas problem per-se
<bigjools> can you do the same lookup from the 10.122.229.25 host itself?
<Caguax> Yes, on the MAAS server it work fine
<bigjools> so you may have a firewall problem?
<Caguax> https://gist.github.com/luflores/eae5459783c3914be010
<bigjools> can you do any local lookups on the node?
<Caguax> MAAS and Node are on the same lan, no FWs
<bigjools> I have the same set up here and it all works ok so I'm not sure how I can help :(
<bigjools> can you look up the node's own DNS from itself?
<Caguax> on the node nslookup to localhost fails too...here how it looks
<Caguax> https://gist.github.com/luflores/decfdb9a6d05262e1099
<Caguax> bigjools: Thanks for all the help so far....it is kinda later here...I am going to sleep this one off and cont. tomorrow
<Caguax> thanks gain
<bigjools> Caguax: ok np
<bigjools> Caguax: wait - the node is looking up on localhost?
<bigjools> ah
<bigjools> Caguax: can you do "nslookup luflores-juju" on luflores-juju
<Caguax> That fails too :(
<bigjools> there's your problem then
<bigjools> there must be some firewalling or something else getting in the way, replies are not getting back to your node
<Caguax> Let me think about it....and troubleshoot it a bit more
<Caguax> I'll connect later tomorrow now post my findings
<bigjools> ok.  I am UTC+10 so I won't be around early, assuming you're a Californian :)
<Caguax> I am US East Coast :)
<Caguax> so bit late here
<bigjools> oh, well, yes it is late then
<Caguax> good night :)
<bigjools> night
<rvba> bigjools: I was wondering where the error message "Static IP Address with this Ip already exists." was coming from… but now I realized it a message generate by Django because the field 'ip' on StaticIPAddress is unique…
<rvba> it's*
<bigjools> rvba: yes I guessed it was a Django message from the weird capitalisation
<rvba> Yep :)
<bigjools> hence my questions to Andreas
<rvba> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/fix-cap-static-ip/+merge/225606
<bigjools> rvba: approved with remark :)
<rvba> bigjools: yeah, I hesitated to make it just 'IP'.  But it doesn't seem right to me.
<bigjools> rvba: it seems perfect to me
<rvba> IP = the protocol
<bigjools> it's the field verbose name
<rvba> IP address = … the IP address
<bigjools> not the works of Shakespeare
<bigjools> ;)
<rvba> heh
<rvba> Well, okay…  I don't care so much as long as it's properly capitalized.
<rvba> jtv: gmb: I found other spurious test failures but they happen infrequently: maybe you'll see what's wrong by looking at the stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7745766/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741493/
 * gmb looks
<gmb> rvba: That looks like an isolation problem at first glance.
<gmb> But I don’t know OTTOMH why it’s happening.
<rvba> gmb: that would explain why I can't seem to recreate the problems when I run just the failing test.
<gmb> Yeah.
<rvba> On the other hand, the entire DB should be wiped out between tests.
<gmb> Indeed.
<bigjools> right test case being used?
<gmb> jtv: I’ve updated https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-guess_server_address/+merge/225164, if you have the time or brain power.
<rvba> bigjools: yes, it's using APITestCase which derives from MAASServerTestCase.
<gmb> rvba: Are you still investigating that isolation weirdness?
<gmb> Any luck?
<rvba> gmb: no, I want to test my DNS thingy first.  (I've been running the test in isolation for hours and it didn't fail so it *really* looks like an isolation problem)
<gmb> rvba: I’m r-o-u-f -ing the test module, but still nothing.
 * gmb switches to r-o-u-f -ing maasserver.tests
<rvba> I'll go back to r-o-u-f -ing make test
 * gmb lunch
<gmb> Might as well since this is just loop-de-looping
<bigjools> rvba, gmb, allenap, jtv: how are things looking for a beta of 1.6 on Monay?
<bigjools> Monday.  /me whacks D key
<rvba> allenap: what about the problem Andreas had?  The one about having to re-download all the images?
<jtv> bigjools: I can hold the branch I've got ready, and land it after.
<jtv> (It's not ready for production until the follow-up branches land.)
<bigjools> jtv: ok
<bigjools> jtv: I will cut a new release branch anyway
<rvba> bigjools: I think we need to do a bit more upgrade testing (I'm doing part of this QA right now) to be confident the release is going to be solid.  But I guess that's probably okay for a beta release.  What do you say?
<bigjools> rvba: yes
<bigjools> that's the intention of a beta
<bigjools> I need to know in more detail what happened to boot resources between 1.5 and 1.6
<rvba> I agree.  Hence my question to allenap who was looking into it (I think).
<allenap> rvba: I’ve not been able to figure out why that might have happened during upgrade. Nothing in the code or packaging looks likely to have done it, but I’ll try to recreate it this afternoon.
<rvba> allenap: cool, thanks.
<allenap> rvba, bigjools: It’s not nice, but I don’t think it’s a blocker.
<bigjools> what happened apart from moving the config out?
<bigjools> anything?
<rvba> When Andreas upgraded he apparently "lost" all the alread-downloaded images.
<rvba> already*
<bigjools> no I mean in the coe
<bigjools> code
<bigjools> dammit D key
<allenap> bigjools: An extra layer was added to the directory hierarchy for boot resources apparently.
<bigjools> oh - OS?
<bigjools> and no migration script was written I suppose
<allenap> I’m trying to figure that out.
<bigjools> ok thanks allenap
<rvba> allenap: I just upgraded from 1.5.1 to 1.6 (I'm testing something related to DNS) and I "lost" my images too.
<rvba> allenap: when I hit "import boot images", I got all the images reported *instantly*… which seems to indicate the images can be found where they are, it's just a matter of forcing a report or something.
<allenap> rvba: That’s good, and makes sense. Now, what do we do about that for 1.6? Can we prompt MAAS to do a report from the command-line, and thus the postinst?
<rvba> allenap: something doesn't make sense to me: why are the existing images (in the DB) wiped out during upgrade?
<allenap> rvba: My guess is that the importer needs to run again to create the new directory structure... which would mean we have to run the importer (not just the reporter).
<rvba> allenap: hang on, I forgot something: to speed things up I have a script that keeps a copy of the bootresource dir and restores it each time I install a new MAAS package.  I guess this means I didn't really test what a real user would experiment.
<rvba> allenap: I guess you need to try a real upgrade to see what happens.
<allenap> rvba: Okay.
<rvba> allenap: if you try it on canonistack, do not forget to move /var/lib/maas/boot-resources to /mnt otherwise you won't be able to import the images (/ is too small for that).
<allenap> rvba: Ta. I’m going to try it at home first.
<rvba> (I usually use canonistack when testing things related to the images because the import is much faster there)
<allenap> rvba: It always takes me about 5 hours to actually get a usable instance there :-.
<allenap> :-/ even
<rvba> I really need to polish and then publish the scripts I use for this.  All it takes is one command and 5 minutes of waiting.
 * gmb -> afk for a bit
<LiveOne> HI!
<d4rkn3t> Hello everyone, please I need help on MaaS, and bind9. The problem is when I try to make the bootstrap of the node via Juju the command ssh has an error in the connection session, Bind not resolve the hostname. If I try to use ssh with the node's IP it works. Is there someone can help me, please?
<rvba> d4rkn3t: Can you test if the MAAS DNS server can resolve your node's hostname by running this on the MAAS server:  `host <hostname>.<domain> localhost`
<d4rkn3t> rvba:  I've not set a domain, I've set just the hostname on /etc/hosts file on Region Controller.
<rvba> d4rkn3t: Do you mean that you're not using MAAS' DNS server?
<d4rkn3t> I use it, I've set it on the cluster section the interface in "Manage DHCP and DNS"
<d4rkn3t> rvba: and I see the zone in /etc/bind/maas/..... If I try to add the hostname with its IP on hosts file it works
<rvba> d4rkn3t: the point of the DNS server is that you don't have to fiddle with /etc/hosts.
<rvba> d4rkn3t: the domain by default is '.maas'.
<d4rkn3t> it's right,
<d4rkn3t> if I edit a zone I see this "@   IN    SOA maas. nobody.example.com. (
<d4rkn3t>               0000000115 ; serial
<d4rkn3t>               600 ; Refresh
<d4rkn3t>               1800 ; Retry
<d4rkn3t>               604800 ; Expire
<d4rkn3t>               300 ; TTL
<d4rkn3t>               )
<d4rkn3t> "
<rvba> MAAS manages the zone file itself.  You shouldn't have to change it manually.
<d4rkn3t> you right, but it not works I've also try to start the node without use Juju trying to connect via ssh used one time the IP, and it's works, then used hostname and it's not works
<rvba> Back to my original suggestion, can you try running the command I pasted above?
<d4rkn3t> rvba: ok, the command used in juju is this "ssh -o "StrictHostKeyChecking no" -o "PasswordAuthentication no" -i /home/richardsith/.juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa -i /home/richardsith/.ssh/id_rsa ubuntu@MaaSCCSvr1Node1 /bin/bash"
<d4rkn3t> if I try to run it changing the hostname "@MaaSCCSvr1Node1" with its IP the ssh connection works
<LiveOne> Hi.. u suggest using MAAS and JuJu to manage Openstack ?  good route for baremetal offsite dedicated severs
<LiveOne> private/public
<rvba> d4rkn3t: I understand; now we need to make sure MAAS' DNS server is working as expected; to do that I suggest running the command I pasted above.
<d4rkn3t> rvba: ops without "@"
<d4rkn3t> host MaaSCCSvr1Node1. localhost
<d4rkn3t> Using domain server:
<d4rkn3t> Name: localhost
<d4rkn3t> Address: ::1#53
<d4rkn3t> Aliases:
<d4rkn3t> Host MaaSCCSvr1Node1. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<rvba> d4rkn3t: you need to use the default domain 'maas'.  host MaaSCCSvr1Node1.maas localhost
<d4rkn3t> rvba: ops sorry the result is this "host MaaSCCSvr1Node1.maas localhost
<d4rkn3t> Using domain server:
<d4rkn3t> Name: localhost
<d4rkn3t> Address: ::1#53
<d4rkn3t> Aliases:
<d4rkn3t> MaaSCCSvr1Node1.maas is an alias for 1-1-2-21.maas.
<d4rkn3t> 1-1-2-21.maas has address 1.1.2.21
<d4rkn3t> "
<rvba> Okay, so the DNS server works fine.
<d4rkn3t> rvba: where is the problem????
<rvba> Now, on the machine where you run Juju, you need to edit /etc/resolv.conf to add 'nameserver <IP of the MAAS server>'
<rvba> This way, Juju will use MAAS' DNS server to resolve the node's IPs.
<d4rkn3t> I've done it
<d4rkn3t> but Juju and MaaS are installed on the same machine
<rvba> d4rkn3t: it's not clear to me why Juju doesn't seem to be using the domain 'maas' but an easy workaround is to add 'search maas' at the top of your resolv.conf file.
<rvba> d4rkn3t: if they are on the same machine then you need to put 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' in resolv.conf
<d4rkn3t> I'm trying to change the nameserver
<d4rkn3t> wait, I want to explain which the virtual environment is: I've created a VM as Region Cluster and 2 VM as Cluster Controller then I've added 2 node to RC. After to changed their status in ready I've installed juju on RC and run the command to bootstrap the node
<d4rkn3t> rvba: I've resolved that....I've added 127.0.0.1 on RC and then add .maas on FQDN....thanks a lot for your support
<rvba> d4rkn3t: welcome
#maas 2015-06-29
<mup> Bug #1469663 opened: 1.8.0 Error validation highlight displayed to soon <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469663>
<mup> Bug #1469666 opened: 1.8.0 incorrect text alignment in dropdown fields <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469666>
<mup> Bug #1469666 changed: 1.8.0 incorrect text alignment in dropdown fields <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469666>
<mup> Bug #1469666 opened: 1.8.0 incorrect text alignment in dropdown fields <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469666>
<Delfyn> the MAAS URL passed to openstack, does it need to be resolvable also by the other hosts, or only by the openstack server? I ask because I've installed MAAS and openstack on the same system, with the MAAS system specified to openstack as 127.0.0.1, but in comands.log I see: INFO juju.network network.go:194 set
<Delfyn> ting prefer-ipv6 to false\n2015-06-29 11:19:43 ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:430 Get http://127.0.0.1/MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/?agent_name=6805b4ae-d1c8-4561-8b2b-8e38072c5881&id=node-ce38fc4a-1e4
<Delfyn> d-11e5-b294-e41f13cc851c&op=list: dial tcp 127.0.0.1:80: connection refused\nERROR failed to bootstrap environment: subprocess encountered error code 1
<caribou> I have more questions on my Curtin customization journey
<caribou> I'm now able to properly partition, configure & install on a disk and it works well if this disk is the only one
<caribou> but if the system has /dev/vda which is the first disk & /dev/vdb which is the big disk being partitioned,
<caribou> how can I tell the unit to reboot on the second partitioned disk ?
<caribou> If I remove /dev/vda from the system & reboot the unit, it will correctly complete the charm INSTALL and the service comes online
<dimitern> mpontillo, hey, are you around?
<dimitern> rvba, ping
<rvba> dimitern: hey
<dimitern> rvba, hey
<dimitern> rvba, so I'm trying to follow mike's "A Portable MAAS Dev/Test Environment" presentation
<dimitern> rvba, and I've already mirrored the trusty archive, just the sstreams-mirror is still going
<dimitern> rvba, once this is done (and the additional steps in "Putting it all Together"), how do I configure my local maas to use the mirror?
<rvba> dimitern: configure MAAS to use this mirror by changing the "Main archive" setting (on the settings page).
<dimitern> rvba, can it be a path instead of an URL ?
<rvba> dimitern: no, it has to be a URL.  The nodes themselves will use it.
<dimitern> rvba, so I need nginx or apache running to server the mirror?
<dimitern> serve
<rvba> Yes, you need something to serve the mirror.  I don't remember what Mike used… probably a dedicated tool (I forget) the name.
<dimitern> rvba, right, I'll figure it out then
<rvba> dimitern: I'll ask Mike when he comes online.
<dimitern> rvba, hopefully this should give me a local maas that can work totally offline
<rvba> dimitern: yep, that's the goal of this tutorial.
<dimitern> rvba, cheers
<rvba> dimitern: please take notes about things that aren't clear enough… and we will improve the tutorial.  I'm sure you're not the only one interested.
<dimitern> rvba, will do
<rvba> Ta
<dimitern> rvba, downloading from maas.ubuntu.com is very slow compared to archive.ubuntu.com btw - I managed to mirror 176 GB in about 4h, but for ~14GB from maas.ubuntu.com it already takes more than 20m
<maasnoob> Hello all
<maasnoob> I've got an interesting question on MAAS
<maasnoob> I've been looking at playing around with MAAS for building cloud networks but is there any reason why this couldn't been used to build a local network as well?
<mpontillo> hey dimitern, I'm awake now ;-)
<dimitern> mpontillo, hey :)
<dimitern> mpontillo, I've followed your local test/dev completely offline maas setup
<dimitern> mpontillo, and have a few question if you have time
<mpontillo> dimitern: I'm just using Apache to serve up the files for the mirror
<dimitern> mpontillo, yeah, I've configured nginx for the same purpose
<mpontillo> dimitern: cool. I have a symlink images -> /home/mirror/maas/images and I do most of my mirroring as the 'mirror' user
<mpontillo> from /var/www/html in my case
<dimitern> mpontillo, I'm having a *really* slow download from maas.ubuntu.com for sstreams-mirror - is this the same for you as well?
<dimitern> mpontillo, in contrast archive.u.c mirror completed in 4h (all 180GB of it)
<mpontillo> let me check dimitern
<dimitern> mpontillo, also I suspect not all of the ephemeral-v2 images are needed (shouldn't only the trusty ones work just as well?)
<mpontillo> dimitern: I'm running: sstream-mirror -v --max 1 http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/ $HOME/maas-test/images/ephemeral-v2/releases
<mpontillo> dimitern: have grabbed 500 MB so far
<mpontillo> my complete mirror of daily/ and releases/ is 17GB, FYI
<mpontillo> dimitern: here's the script I'm using for MAAS images mirroring now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793197/
<dimitern> mpontillo, my sstreams-mirror just finished (after about 3h) fetching 15GB
<mpontillo> do you have the --max 1 in there? in my original talk, I forgot to put that in there.
<mpontillo> since it's so slow, I guess you can see why I'd rather have a local mirror than hit the server each time ;-)
<mpontillo> I'll let you know how long mine took when it completes.
<dimitern> mpontillo, I didn't, but now I added it
<mpontillo> dimitern: if you run it again, it should trim down some of that disk usage.. and you can also grab daily/ to test with =)
<dimitern> mpontillo, it's running now, will see how long it takes :)
<dimitern> mpontillo, oh, sstream-mirror is not so dumb as I thought - it detected I've already had all releases and didn't try downloading them again; dailies are now being downloaded
<mpontillo> dimitern: yeah, once you have the mirror going, it's pretty painless to maintain. I just have a cron job run the script a few times per day to check for new images
<mpontillo> I've grabbed ~4 GB so far
<dimitern> mpontillo, I'll set it up similarly
<dimitern> mpontillo, what's the --max 1 argument for?
<mpontillo> dimitern: I think you get historic images without it.. --max 1 just gives you the latest
<dimitern> mpontillo, I see, ok
<gnuoy> I'd like to add power support for a new power type. Are there any guides or pointers out there? If not I'll dig around in the code (maas 1.8).
<rvba> gnuoy: I can find a commit that does just that… hang on…
<gnuoy> that would be fantastic, thank you
<rvba> gnuoy: bzr log -p -r 3663 | less
<mpontillo> gnuoy: rvba may have beat me to it, but here's the complete *removal* of a power type (and corresponding probe-and-enlist code) https://code.launchpad.net/~mpontillo/maas/bug-1451852-remove-legacy-esxi-probe-and-enlist, which may be instructive
<gnuoy> rvba, mpontillo, perfect, thanks
<mpontillo> gnuoy: rather, I meant to link to this, which will give you the diff https://code.launchpad.net/~mpontillo/maas/bug-1451852-remove-legacy-esxi-probe-and-enlist/+merge/259075
<mpontillo> dimitern: just completed; 9.0 GB in 48 minutes
<dimitern> mpontillo, yeah, I guess it's faster in the US
<dimitern> mpontillo, mine is still going, but I'll leave it running
<mup> Bug #1469742 opened: Failure to start sm15k servers because of exception to  set power-type: KeyError: u'sm15k'  <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469742>
<kiko> caribou, hmm, so you want to tell the system to somehow boot from the second disk?
 * mpontillo does a traceroute; looks like the servers are in the UK (~160 ms away from me)
<kiko> I don't think we support that
<caribou> kiko: well, that's my question : does Maas keeps track of the booting disk ?
<caribou> kiko: I thought of zapping the grub MBR off the first disk but no luck so far
<kiko> caribou, I do not think it does
<kiko> caribou, first, I don't know if we even know what disk is the system disk
<kiko> but second, I don't know if we have a way to tell the node to boot off a specific disk
<caribou> kiko: that's what I thought; my guess is that it's the first grub MBR found that kicks the boot
<caribou> kiko: what I need to find is how to get the second disk to be the only one with a valid grub MBR to boot from
<caribou> well, if there is only one disk, my curtin partitioning works
<caribou> so that's what I'm blogging about
<kiko> I don't know how that phase is booting is handled
<kiko> and I'm not sure it is documented either
<kiko> rvba, roaksoax: do either of you know?
<mup> Bug #1441404 changed: 1.8b1 Accessing nodes detail page gets stuck in Loading <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441404>
<caribou> kiko: well, I'm documenting a single disk partitioning for now. I'll add another post if I figure out multi-disk
<mup> Bug #1441404 opened: 1.8b1 Accessing nodes detail page gets stuck in Loading <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441404>
<mup> Bug #1441404 changed: 1.8b1 Accessing nodes detail page gets stuck in Loading <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441404>
<mup> Bug #1469822 opened: Updating a node fails with invalid OS and distro series <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469822>
<mup> Bug #1469846 opened: UCS chassis enlist Failed to probe and enlist UCS nodes: list index out of range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469846>
<busterswt> Has anyone had success accessing the complete MAAS GUI behind a SOCKS proxy? Some pages don't load completely, and it seems to hang on the yui URIs
<bdx> whats going on everyone? I just upgraded to maas 1.8 under trusty....I am experiencing an issue where I cannot save edits to a nodes details e.g. hostname or arch or any editable field for a node
<bdx> I'll fire up a bug report here asap....just thought I would check in and see if there might be a reason for this what seems like read only gui config
<mup> Bug #1469874 opened: MAAS 1.8 not allowed to edit node details in gui after upgrade <maas> <maas-gui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469874>
#maas 2015-06-30
<mup> Bug #1470013 opened: MAAS 1.8 - failed power off/status for majority of nodes <cpec> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470013>
<schiatto> hi guys!! I've a problem with the installation of MaaS via command line on a ubuntu 14.04lts, as reported its own official guide, the eroor is here reported (http://askubuntu.com/questions/641540/error-during-installation-via-command-line-of-maas-region-controller). anyone can help me?
<gnuoy> I'm using juju with maas 1.8 and when I deploy an LXC container via juju dns is not working. Which looks alot like Bug #1382190 which was fixed in 1.7. Is there some special step  to enable maas to manage the lxc dns entries (which I may not have done) or does this look like a regression?
<kiko> schiatto, good morning
<schiatto> hello kiko
<kiko> gnuoy, do you have a static range defined?
<kiko> schiatto, the question is why is the postgresql database not being installed and configured properly?
<kiko> schiatto, is there something else blocking the port?
<schiatto> kiko yes
<kiko> do you have postgresql already running on that system?
<schiatto> I saw its own official guide
<kiko> schiatto, I would use 1.7 from the stable PPA above instead of 1.5 which is currently in trusty
<schiatto> no, it's a new installation of maas
<schiatto> I've used an ubuntu 14.04lts clear and added the repository and followed the guide
<kiko> ah
<kiko> okay, it is 1.7 then?
<schiatto> I've obtained the same problem also using 1.5
<kiko> schiatto, something is happening during the postgresql install -- could you look at the logs?
<schiatto> now it's 1.7, also I saw that is ready 1.8
<schiatto> I testing it on another infrastructure
<schiatto> I don't know I've just run the command sudo apt-get install maas-region-controller the first time then sudo apt-get install maas and the situation was the same
<amirali> hi
<amirali> i want to install maas 1.8 on ubunto 14.04
<amirali> is this the code
<amirali>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/experimental
<amirali>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/stablesudo
<amirali>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/stable
<amirali> hi kiko
<kiko> hey amirali
<kiko> that will get you maas 1.8 and whatever juju is in stable
<amirali> does it differs what juju version should be with maas 1.8 ?
<amirali> or with maas 1.8 should juju be experimental too ?
<amirali> .......
<catbus1> amirali: maas is not dependent on juju.
<catbus1> you can use juju from stable with maas 1.8
<catbus1> where on maas 1.8 web UI to change installer to debian installer?
<wolverineav> hey, quick question - how do we change the installer being used from fastpath to debian?
<wolverineav> my webui looks pretty different from the one in documentation: https://imgur.com/z1W53L4
<wolverineav> as compared to : https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/installing-ubuntu.html
<roaksoax> wolverineav: there's a bug for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1470202
<roaksoax> wolverineav: and also, 1.8 does not officially support debian installer anymore
<wolverineav> ah, ok. thanks @roaksoax
<mup> Bug #1470202 opened: Documentation needs to be udpate for new WEbUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470202>
<wolverineav> I was making some changes in the 'post_scripts' section of preseed/generic
<wolverineav> any suggestions as to where I should move that?
<roaksoax> wolverineav: preseed/curtin_userdata
<catbus1> roaksoax: do you happen to have any nic bonding examples for curtin?
<roaksoax> catbus1: not at the moment, maybe someone for IS
<catbus1> ok
<kiko> roaksoax, ivoks does I believe (not in this channel)
<wolverineav> so, I've updated the curtin_userdata with a couple of lines and an echo message to a file, just to verify that its executed (line 26 - 28): http://pastebin.com/i4FxXVwG but my new node doesn't reflect that.
<wolverineav> also restarted maas services - maas-dhcpd, maas-regiond, maas-clusterd. ideally, after any change to curtin_userdata, it should just pick up that change when a new node is deployed, right?
<catbus1> wolverineav: I think you take those new lines out of if/endif section. If it doesn't run, probably because it doesn't satisfy the if condition.
<catbus1> and I'd add a -y for apt-get install ifenslave-6
<wolverineav> oops! saw series of apt-get and added one in the end, not realizing that its in an IF condition :| thanks catbus1
<catbus1> wolverineav: it should just pick up the changes without restarting any services.
<mup> Bug #1470276 opened: add cisco snic to 3rd party driver <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470276>
<wolverineav> yep, just ran it on a new node without restarting services, it works :)
#maas 2015-07-01
<mup> Bug #1470389 opened: 1.8.0 Make table heading hover consistant with nodes/devices tabs <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470389>
<mup> Bug #1470395 opened: Regression: padding between node name and save button inconsistent <ui> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470395>
<mup> Bug #1470401 opened: 1.8.0 Unexpected interactions on deactivated search and filter panel <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for carlaberkers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470401>
<lifeless> heh, I read that as 'open-d' like haveged :)
<mup> Bug #1470409 opened: MAAS upgrade/install blocked due to south  GhostMigration exception (1.9.0) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470409>
<mup> Bug #1470409 changed: MAAS upgrade/install blocked due to south  GhostMigration exception (1.9.0) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470409>
<voidspace> rvba: hey, hi
<voidspace> rvba: in your latest comment you suggest applying a migration "in reverse"
<rvba> voidspace: right…
<voidspace> rvba: south (at least through the django management interface) doesn't appear to have a way to apply a migration in reverse
<voidspace> rvba: what specifically do you mean?
<rvba> voidspace: hum, I'm not sure it's possible to apply *one* migration in reverse…
<rvba> voidspace: when you migration to, say, migration 017, you're applying migration 018, 019, etc in reverse
<voidspace> ah
<voidspace> rvba: of course
<voidspace> so migrate to 140
<rvba> voidspace: yes, if that works :)
<voidspace> yep
<voidspace> well...
<voidspace> that step worked :-)
<voidspace> rvba: and now at least I can migrate to 0147, so it *did* get me past that problem
<voidspace> thanks
<voidspace> we'll see if I can actually install
<rvba> voidspace: \o/
<voidspace> rvba: aaaaand maas is running and I can log in!
<voidspace> rvba: thanks :-)
<voidspace> dimitern: ^^ done
<kiko> cool
<rvba> voidspace: \o/ \o/
<dimitern> voidspace, sweet!
<voidspace> rvba: really appreciate your help, thanks
<rvba> voidspace: welcome
<dimitern> yeah, thanks rvba
 * voidspace lunches
<mup> Bug #1470575 opened: Spurious test failure maasserver.views.tests.test_rpc.RPCViewTest.test_rpc_info_when_rpc_advertise_running <MAAS:Triaged by rvb> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470575>
<mup> Bug #1470575 changed: Spurious test failure maasserver.views.tests.test_rpc.RPCViewTest.test_rpc_info_when_rpc_advertise_running <MAAS:Triaged by rvb> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470575>
<mup> Bug #1470575 opened: Spurious test failure maasserver.views.tests.test_rpc.RPCViewTest.test_rpc_info_when_rpc_advertise_running <MAAS 1.8:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470575>
<mup> Bug #1470575 changed: Spurious test failure maasserver.views.tests.test_rpc.RPCViewTest.test_rpc_info_when_rpc_advertise_running <MAAS 1.8:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470575>
<mup> Bug #1470585 opened: Can't set a list of forwarders (BIND config) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470585>
<mup> Bug #1470591 opened: Setting default_distro_series via "maas" command doesn't work <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470591>
<mup> Bug #1470604 opened: MAAS doesn't automatically discover SOL console settings <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470604>
<mup> Bug #1470604 changed: MAAS doesn't automatically discover SOL console settings <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470604>
<mup> Bug #1470604 opened: MAAS doesn't automatically discover SOL console settings <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470604>
#maas 2015-07-02
<bmorriso> I upgraded 1.7.5 to 1.8.0 and I'm getting a 403 on /MAAS now :(
<bmorriso> here are /var/log/maas/maas.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11807587/
<bmorriso> apache2/error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11807588/
<bmorriso> apache2/access.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11807589/
<bmorriso> traceback in /var/log/maas/regiond.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11807608/
<bmorriso> I reinstalled MAAS, I'm able to access the web UI, but I'm getting this message "One cluster is not yet connected to the region. Visit the clusters page for more information."
<bmorriso> I can't seem to get it connected...
<bmorriso> Doing what I've done, all my nodes are associated with an old cluster -- how can I change that association?
<bmorriso> I edited /etc/maas/maas_cluster.conf with the old UUID -- I'm back in business I think!
<bmorriso> In 1.8.0 how do I define what OS gets installed? Before I could acquire, then edit the node, and choose the OS. Here, the OS is not a choice when I edit the node...
<bmorriso> Ah..there it is, when I choose deploy, I can choose the OS!
<bmorriso> Is there a way to get a kernel newer than hwe-t on MAAS? I'm looking for 3.19 kernel...
<bmorriso> Figured that one out as well. Guess I need the whole image via the 'images' tab -- now I have hwe-u/v :D
<voidspace> rvba: by the way, I'm adding devices support to gomaasapi
<voidspace> rvba: WIP mp here if you wanted to take a look
<voidspace> https://code.launchpad.net/~mfoord/gomaasapi/devices/+merge/263370
<voidspace> rvba: I expect it to be finished today
<rvba> voidspace: cool… not sure I'll be able to have a look today but I'll try… I'm adding it to my list for tomorrow morning :)
<voidspace> rvba: we're only implementing the subset (large) of devices API that we use, with TODOs marking the bits that haven't been done if people want to add them
<voidspace> rvba: cool, thanks
<voidspace> rvba: ping
<voidspace> as far as I can tell, using the devices api claim-sticky-ip-address does nothing (or at least doesn't do what I would expect)
<voidspace> if I call it on a node, I get success result but there's nothing in ip_addreses for the device
<voidspace> and it's resolutely empty after reading too
<voidspace> it's not actually a problem for us, we're specifying IP address
<voidspace> it's just surprising
<voidspace> I'll file an issue
<bmorriso> Morning folks -- I've asked before, but I hope for a clearer answer. Is there a way to have local password for console access? In the event that I can't SSH into a newly deployed server.
<voidspace> bug 1470930
<bmorriso> If I want to create a custom curtin installer for an hwe-t kernel (rather than generic), would I do custom_ubuntu_amd64_hwe-t or hwet or ?
<bmorriso> What's the equivalent of this in curtin?  d-i passwd/root-password-crypted password $HASH
<kiko> bmorriso, I would guess it would require being added as curtin userdata
<kiko> bmorriso, you want that run at the end of the installation?
<bmorriso> I'm not sure where it needs to be ran/added. I guess I could just do it in a late command setting the password for the root user (which should enable the root user)
<bmorriso> I worked around the lack of a local ubuntu access by just creating a user account in a late command.
<hezhiqiang> somebody kowns how to set the power type in maas, my node is running on vmware fustion 7.1.1, and the node was added to mass "Nodes" list.
<hezhiqiang> my maas version is 1.8
<kiko> hezhiqiang, edit the node, basically?
<hezhiqiang> Yes, i entered the edit page
<hezhiqiang> But i down konw how to fill in those fileds
<hezhiqiang> These fileds are: Power type, VM Name (if UUID unknown), VM UUID (if known), VMware hostname, VMware username, VMware password, VMware API port (optional), VMware API protocol (optional)
<hezhiqiang> In Power type droplist, I selected the "Vmware" item
<kiko> mpontillo, ^^^
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: unfortunately, VMware Fusion does not support the same remote-access API as Workstation, ESXi, and vSphere, so is not currently supported
 * kiko . o O ( what is vmware fusion )?
<hezhiqiang> -_-!
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: however, I have successfully tested ESXi running as a guest under VMware Fusion ;-)
<kiko> ah, it's a vmware for macos thing
<kiko> mpontillo, is fusion basically the brand for vmware on macos? or is it a mac-specific product?
<mpontillo> kiko: it's basically VMware Workstation, but optimized for the Mac, and doesn't support some of the advanced features of VMware Fusion
<mpontillo> kiko: rather, the advanced features of VMware Workstation
<mpontillo> kiko: it's Mac-specific (and the only product they support on the Mac)
<kiko> including the API
<mpontillo> that is correct kiko
<kiko> mpontillo, some background on vmware -- workstation and esxi are single-node right?
<kiko> whereas vsphere lets you manage VMs on multiple nodes?
<hezhiqiang> This is the error message: Failed to power on node - Node could not be powered on: vmware failed with return code 1: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '://few-use://sdk/vimServiceVersions.xml'
<hezhiqiang> It's supported on Vmware workstation on Linux ?
<mpontillo> kiko: not sure what you mean by "single-node"; if you mean a single hypervisor, yes. vSphere allows you to do things like clustering, failover, vMotion, etc
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: yes, I test MAAS with VMware Workstation frequently, so I know that works.
<kiko> mpontillo, well, meaning they are supposed to run on one physical machine.
<mpontillo> kiko: right, as opposed to multiple (vSphere)
<kiko> so I think yes, a single hypervisor
<hezhiqiang> mpontillo: thanks, i will try it on my linux box
<kiko> mpontillo, what does vsphere call what runs on each of the nodes it controls?
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: no problem; please let me know how it works
<mpontillo> kiko: I'm not sure what terminology they use, but it's basically multiple instances of the ESXi hypervisor which are managed by vSphere
<mpontillo> you can download ESXi for free and run it on physical hardware (or a supported hypervisor, like vmware fusion or workstation), and MAAS can manage the nodes on a bare metal ESXi box as well
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: one thing to note about VMware Workstation, is that you need to put the VMs you want MAAS to manage under the "Shared VMs" section.
<mpontillo> after you do that, the API can see them
<mpontillo> hezhiqiang: also, I recommend you use the "Add Chassis" button to discover the VMs. that way you won't need to worry about setting the power parameters, BIOS boot order, etc
<mpontillo> just note that when you do this, it will change the boot order to (pxe, hard disk) for each VM that matches the prefix filter
<hezhiqiang> mpontillo: I kown, i was readed about MAAS 1.8 changelog, It requires the python-pyvmomi package to be installed
<mpontillo> right.
<hezhiqiang> I'll go to bed, there is +8:00 timezone, have a nice day, guys.
<mpontillo> good night hezhiqiang
<bmorriso> I'm curious, can I target tags in curtin?
<kiko> bmorriso, hmm, what do you mean?
<bmorriso> if I tag a host "dev" or "staging" or "prod" could I have late_commands that run conditionally based on matching tag?
<bmorriso> If dev == run this command elif staging == run this command, else == run this command
<bmorriso> I don't want to have a curtin installer per host, so I'm hoping I can do it at a more generic level with some logic in the template
<bmorriso> Like I see this example http://astokes.org/customizing-fastpath-curtin-installations/ and I don't know if "http_proxy" is a tag or where it is coming from
<kiko> ah
<kiko> smoser, are node tags visible from curtin userdata?
<kiko> bmorriso, node.tags perhaps?
<kiko> ah
<kiko> bmorriso, http://askubuntu.com/questions/466469/maas-use-different-preseeds-scripts-based-on-zone-or-tag
<wolverineav> i was using a config file stored in the static folder of MAAS webserver. however 'tags' is a much cleaner and generic approach. thanks bmorriso, kiko :)
<kiko> yw!
<bmorriso> I'll give it a shot! Thanks!!
<bmorriso> Any idea why IPMI would sort of just stop working? "Jul  2 15:19:18 maaspoc maas.websockets.node: [ERROR] maas-test-box: Timed out waiting for power response in Node.power_state"
<bmorriso> This host was working just fine earlier, now it is getting into weird states with IPMI/Power
<dannf> my maas server's ip address changed - i dpkg-reconfigured everything to use the new ip and it works until curtin, but curtin tries to download the tarball from the old ip
<dannf> how do i fix that up?
<bmorriso> what does /etc/maas/maas_cluster.conf look like?
<bmorriso> or /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py?
<bmorriso> Anyone ever seen this before? http://i.imgur.com/4t6HskW.png kiko?
<dannf> bmorriso: both have the new ip
<bmorriso> Do you have the correct settings under the network tab?
<dannf> bmorriso: yeah
<dannf> bmorriso: only thing that changed was my ip - subnet is the same, etc. only place that ip appears to be is in the postgres db
<dannf> s/that ip/the old ip/
<bmorriso> restarted apache and maas-clusterd?
<dannf> bmorriso: even rebooted :)
<bmorriso> wow
<bmorriso> I've changed my IP before, but I don't remember it being that difficult. What version?
<dannf> bmorriso: 1.8
<bmorriso> When I changed my IP, it was 1.6. 1.8 is definitely a bit different :-/
#maas 2015-07-03
<lathiat_> Hi Folks.. I have a new installation of MAAS ( 1.8.0+bzr4001-0ubuntu2~trusty1) - when PXE booting to auto enlist it comes up, gets and ip and gets into cloud-init but seems to hang forever and doesn't enlist.  Any suggestions on how I can debug that, not sure how to SSH to the host or what logs to check etc.
<lathiat_> previously these hosts were enlisting fine on a 1.7 installation
<roaksoax_> lathiat_: 1.check that maas-proxy is running 2. did you set DNS forwarders in the MAAS settings page so they can access archives and so on?
<roaksoax_> lathiat_: also, check clusterd.log to see if the machine pxe boots?
<roaksoax_> lathiat_: can you show the console of the machine that PXE booted? (kernel paramters and so on)
<roaksoax_> lathiat_: it seems that it is getting stuck when trying to access the repositories to download packages
<lathiat_> ah ok
<lathiat_> the machine definitely pxe boots, i confirmed that much
<lathiat_> i can also resolve the archives with local requests to the maas dns server IP
<lathiat_> i did however have a proxy that proabbly won't work set at one point, since removed, but i wonder if thats cached somewhere
<lathiat_> is there some way to logon to the machine once its half-booted in enlist?
<lathiat_> oh.. i also set a custom non official mirror.. i wonder if that is messing up the apt proxy
<lathiat_> if its expecting archive.ubuntu or something
<bitchecker> hi @ all
<bitchecker> can MAAS install also other linux distributions?
<secate> Hi there! I'm using MAAS 1.8 and am trying to figure out the best way to override the default settings for the networking preseed data that gets generated when deploying hosts
<secate> by default the only interface that gets configured on a node is the one connected to the MAAS server, but I'd also like to get another interface configured by default when deployments happen
<secate> I've managed to find the code that generates the curtin network preseed data, but before I started to look where it's getting the config from I figured I should try my luck here
<secate> so as an example, eth0 on my nodes are connected to a DHCP network with Internet access that is not managed by MAAS, and I would like it to be enabled and active after deployment, and eth1 is managed by MAAS and is an isolated network with no Internet access
<secate> at the moment only eth1 is brought up during deployment, eth0 is disabled
<secate> so when using Juju to deploy services, the nodes don't have Internet access via eth0
<secate> so after more googlefu apparently a feature like this is coming in 1.9
<secate> im going to test a daily build of 1.9 now, but if it isnt functioning yet is there some kind of workaround i can use for now, like either hacking the auto_interfaces option in the preseed config?
<mup> Bug #1470930 opened: Devices API: claim-sticky-ip-address appears not to work <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470930>
<mup> Bug #1471249 opened: After MAAS server IP change, curtin still uses old IP <hs-arm64> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471249>
#maas 2016-07-04
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi
<f1gjam> ahasenack, trying again - new clean install
<f1gjam> fingers crossed
<f1gjam> ahasenack, failed
<f1gjam> fails on deploying landscape
<f1gjam> which logs should i grab
<mup> Bug #1598937 opened: [2.0 RC1 ] Following fresh install maas command fails -  PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/ubuntu/.maascli.db' <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598937>
<mup> Bug #1598941 opened: [2.0 RC1] maas ipranges <> command does not work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598941>
#maas 2016-07-05
<koma> Hello there
<koma> There are any way to make MAAS work with vCloud ?
<koma> Is vCloud supported by pyvmomi
<arimbas> hello!
<arimbas> the vlan tab on maas is to create a vlan for the nodes to comnunicate?
<arimbas> does it have to be the same with the lan that cluster handles?
<koma> How came that the maas-image-builder does not work?
<koma> bzr -Ossl.cert_reqs=none branch lp:maas-image-builder
<koma> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/maas-image-builder/".
<roaksoax_> koma: maas-image-builder is deprecated since we already provide centos images automatically
<koma> I don't understand how to retrive them from the documentation
<koma> roaksoax_, also debian isn't listed
<koma> Also, If I wanto to install a different distro? like Arch/Devuan/Puppy/Gentoo/Whatsoever I'm supposed to wait you from make an image?
<koma> And also i can't edit the images and fully depend on your flavor?
<koma> Seems a little odd o_O
<mup> Bug #1599223 opened: ambigious reverse DNS lookups because MAAS creates multiple PTR records <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599223>
<nturner> b
 * nturner types into the wrong window
<mup> Bug #1598941 changed: [2.0 RC1] maas ipranges <> command does not work <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598941>
<jahruhn> hello :)
<jahruhn> I have a very simple maas question
<jahruhn> hello
<f1gjam> ahasenack, mpontillo are you guys about
<mpontillo> f1gjam: hey, I'm around. what's up?
<f1gjam> mpontillo, im stuck with landscape installing
<f1gjam> before i had it installed but was having problems with openstack install
<f1gjam> nwo i have ing issues with landscape installing
<f1gjam> any ideas whre i can grabs logs and post them to help trouble shoot why its failing to install
<f1gjam> i can then spend some more time on it tomorrow
<f1gjam> but right now i dont have any idea where to look
<f1gjam> this is for MaaS 1.9
<f1gjam> using openstack-install
<mpontillo> f1gjam: what's the issue? I understand there are logs in /var/log/landscape, but I haven't installed landscape myself
<dpb1_> it's probably something juju
<dpb1_> export JUJU_HOME=~/.cloud-install/juju
<dpb1_> juju status
<dpb1_> that is a start
<dpb1_> FYI -- there are some good q/a s on askubuntu, like this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/738540/error-deploying-landscape-with-autopilot/739073#739073
<mpontillo> f1gjam: ^
<f1gjam> ok ill check those
<f1gjam> thanks
<f1gjam> ill ping back here tomorrow
<bdx> yo maas devs
<bdx> we need to have a chat
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/maas-region/+filebug
<bdx> go ahead and try and file a bug against the maas-region or maas-rack charms - you can't
<bdx> both charms, maas-region, and maas-rack need a bunch of maintenance - they are totally broken in their current state
<bdx> I would file bugs on them, but launchpad won't let me because those (maas-{region,rack}) aren't in the juju-charms collection
<bdx> blake_r, maas-maintainers: will you guys maintain, or at least spruce up maas-{region,rack} charms?
<bdx> it would be super cool if you did :P
#maas 2016-07-06
<Guest91610> hi all , I have installed ubuntu 14.04 and   MAAS Version 1.9.3+bzr4577-0ubuntu1 (trusty1) , when the node apear on nodes tab and after pressing commision all nodes details will be change expect hard disks
<Guest91610> and it says that I have 0disk of with 0Gb
<Guest91610> anyone here  ?
<ikat> hello all. I'm having one problem deploying opensatck autopilot. Am I in the right place?
<ikat> Anyone here?
<ikat> hello all. I'm having one problem deploying openstack autopilot. Am I in the right place?
<ikat> Bootstraping Juju: takes 400 seconds to complete.
<ikat> Preparing Landscape: takes 15 seconds to complete.
<ikat> Deploying Landscape: takes 1200 seconds to complete.
<ikat> Registering against landscape: takes for ever and never completes.
<ikat> Can I do something to get this working?
<mup> Bug #1599523 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.0rc1 to Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599523>
<mup> Bug #1599523 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.0rc1 to Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599523>
<mup> Bug #1599523 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.0rc1 to Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599523>
<five0va> Running into an issue with trying to setup a VLAN on a new MAAS install - Pulled the SOS report: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6O4NTN7uKXubWw0NVU5b21oNzQ
<five0va> Try to submit the subnet, but get this error: Extra data: line 1 column 4 (char 3)
#maas 2016-07-07
<roaksoax_> five0va: what version fo MAAS are you using /
<roaksoax_> ?
<mup> Bug #1582418 changed: # of cpu cores and amount of ram incorrectly reported <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582418>
<mup> Bug #1582418 opened: # of cpu cores and amount of ram incorrectly reported <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582418>
<mup> Bug #1582418 changed: # of cpu cores and amount of ram incorrectly reported <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582418>
<chaitu> Hi, I wanted setup maas in my lab setup. Can i use virtual box does virtualbox support Maas
<chaitu> I couldnot Commission the VM it is showing as Unable to determine supported operating systems, due to missing boot images. In my settings tab
<mup> Bug #1599841 opened: [2.0 RC1] Web UI does not display all the tags <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599841>
<cafaroo> Hello everyone im trying to deploy openstack on HP BL685c G6 i've run in to this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1562249 . I dont understand if the bug is fixed and it should should be working
<cafaroo> I added this ppa ppa:wesley-wiedenmeier/test2
<Kiall> Q - maas-image-builder on ubuntu xenial, is there a PPA/package somewhere?
<mup> Bug #1599931 opened: Spurious failure in test_settings_maas_and_network_POST <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599931>
<mup> Bug #1599955 opened: [ 2.0rc1] MAAS should tell the user if a external DHCP server is detected, specially when deploying a machine with 'Auto-Assign' <sts> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599955>
<roaksoax_> Kiall: you dont need maas-image-builder ... dsince we now provide centos images
<mup> Bug #1599996 opened: [2.0rc1] PowerActionFail: Unknown power_type 'manual' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599996>
<mup> Bug #1599997 opened: [2.0rc1] after upgrade from 2.0b3, Error on request (13) subnet.list: 'NoneType' object is not iterable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599997>
<mup> Bug #1600052 opened: [2.0rc1] missing commissioning image choice running on arm64 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600052>
#maas 2016-07-08
<mup> Bug #1600121 opened: [2.0rc1] MAAS needs to use "sudo -n" everywhere "sudo" is used <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600121>
<mup> Bug #1600135 opened: [2.0rc1] Calling the API with username/password authentication (via session cookie) results in undefined behavior <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600135>
<junaidali> is maas 2.0 is compatible with 14.04?
<junaidali> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/install.html says to add repository ppa:maas/stable but maas 2.0 is still in beta
<mup> Bug #1600198 opened: Bcache creation is unintuitive and causes traceback <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600198>
<mup> Bug #1562249 changed: Failed to deploy machine with HP Smart Array Raid 6i <curtin-clear-holders> <curtin-sru> <landscape> <curtin:In Progress> <Landscape Server:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562249>
<mup> Bug #1598358 changed: [juju beta10] With MAAS, node allocated but never told to deploy. <oil> <juju-core:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598358>
<mup> Bug #1409949 changed: Backdoored images are overwritten by MAAS <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409949>
<mup> Bug #1409949 opened: Backdoored images are overwritten by MAAS <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409949>
<mup> Bug #1409949 changed: Backdoored images are overwritten by MAAS <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409949>
<webmichael> anyone know how to change the commissioning url for a node from archive.ubuntu.com to something else ? looking around could find a good answer yet
<webmichael> could not
<mup> Bug #1597969 changed: Change boot device and not recommissioning causes curtain failure <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597969>
<mup> Bug #1600249 opened: Static IP assignement reverts last octed to "1" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600249>
<gimmic> Anyone using maas to install CentOS?
<five0va> hello all! I've been running into an issue attempting to add another VLAN or Subnet to MAAS (MAAS Version 2.0.0 (beta3+bzr4941)). I'm running this on Ubuntu 16.04 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/790732/maas-2-0-0-extra-data-when-adding-subnet
<mup> Bug #1600259 opened: [2.0] reverse DNS sometimes assigns FQDN where it should assign IFACE.FQDN <MAAS:New for lamont> <MAAS 2.0:New for lamont> <MAAS trunk:New for lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600259>
<mup> Bug #1600264 opened: [2.0rc1] Unable to connect to BMC causes a traceback <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600264>
<gimmic> I don't see maas-image-builder
<gimmic> nevermind, failure to comprehend the manual
<gimmic> even with the repos, can't find maas-image-builder
<mup> Bug #1600267 opened: Can't add aliases to DHCP interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600267>
<kiko> gimmic, what are you trying to do?
<gimmic> I'm trying to find the maas-image-builder per documentation
<gimmic> I'm going to need to deploy CentOS
<roaksoax> gimmic: maas-image-builder has been deprecated now as CentOS is provided as part of the images you can download
<roaksoax> gimmic: you need to use the 'daily' image streams though  to be able to find the CentOS images
<dannf> roaksoax: would you rather i wait till the doc changes are merged into trunk, so that the backported revs are recorded, or just do a separate branch w/ cherrypicks from my branch?
<gQuigs> maas 1.9.3 should be able to commision nodes with 16.04 even if your maas node is 14.04, right?
<gQuigs> comissioning with 14.04 and then installing 16.04 works
<mup> Bug #1600285 opened: please drop arm64/efi grub module workaround <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600285>
<gimmic> roaksoax: thanks, how do I enable 'daily' image streams?
<mup> Bug #1600285 changed: please drop arm64/efi grub module workaround <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600285>
<five0va> Finally was able to a subnet working - exact steps need to be taken or non-descript errors are thrown (like the data error I was encountering!). Now I'm encountering an issue where this MAAS deployment wasn't setup with DHCP.. how do I change this?
<mup> Bug #1600285 opened: please drop arm64/efi grub module workaround <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600285>
<webmichael> you want maas to manage dhcp for that subnet ?
<roaksoax> gimmic: go to the settings page and the image source.
<gimmic> I don't see an image source
<gimmic> I see the ubuntu main archive
<webmichael> look for boot images
<gimmic> got it.
<gQuigs> found a bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1573072
<gQuigs> that seems like more importance than wishlist though... thoughts?
<mup> Bug #1600328 opened: [2.0rc1] Traceback when adding a machine via the API, but it is added nonetheless <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600328>
#maas 2016-07-09
<mup> Bug #1577356 changed: maas-rackd permission denied on /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.sock <cpe-sa> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577356>
<mup> Bug #1576427 changed: [1.9.1] Commissioning didn't discover storage devices <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576427>
<junaidali> Hi everyone, I'm facing issues with PXE boot on MAAS 2.0, I have reserved a dynamic on a subnet and dhcp is also enabled. but whenever I try to pxe boot a machine connected to that subnet, it doesn't get booted
<junaidali> range*
<junaidali> MAAS version 2.0.0~rc1+bzr5143-0ubuntu1~xenial1
<sina> hello everyone
<sina> I have a problem
<Guest8811> can anyone help me ?
#maas 2016-07-10
<endo> so, there is some weird stuff with MAAS on 2.0
<endo> the database got messed up, and the region controller wouldn't start
<endo> it was detecting more than one database, and even after I tried to fix that, it wouldn't provide the /api/2.0 url, even after trying to remove and purge everything and the database.
<mup> Bug #1567663 changed: Commision Failed because of IPMI power control problems <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567663>
<setuid> Does anyone know which repo/ppa contains maas-rack-controller? It's not in the standard nor maas/stable repos.
<setuid> I'm following these instructions: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/rack-configuration.html
<setuid> I'm finding that a good 90% of the docs out there are incorrect/broken/out of date by a version or two
<setuid> That page, was linked from here: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html
#maas 2017-07-03
<mup> Bug #1685952 changed: trusty with vlan reboot hang: ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.eth1 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685952>
<joel___> hi
<joel___> facing issue while installing juju from maas
<joel___> do we have any step step procure to install canonical ubuntu openstack
<D4RKS1D3> Morning
<D4RKS1D3> I want to know if it is possible to automatically change the state between new to ready by going through the intermediate steps, thanks
<cnf> when I get "Marking node failed - Installation failed (refer to the installation log for more information)."
<cnf> what log do i need to check?
<D4RKS1D3> cnf, /var/log/maas/maas.log
<cnf> D4RKS1D3: where?
<D4RKS1D3> in /var/log/maas/
<cnf> on the maas controller?
<D4RKS1D3> Yes :)
<D4RKS1D3> in the node you have information too
<cnf> hmm, that's going to be a mess
<cnf> let me have a look
<D4RKS1D3> a mess? why?
<cnf> Jul  3 11:06:04 MAAS maas.node: [error] busy-tick: Marking node failed: Installation failed (refer to the installation log for more information).
<cnf> that is all it says
<cnf> so i guess i need another installation log
<D4RKS1D3> you have the installation log in the machine
<cnf> well, no, because i can't get to the machine
<cnf> installation failed
<D4RKS1D3> but you can access in the middle of the installation
<D4RKS1D3> /var/log/cloud-init.log /var/log/boot.log  /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<cnf> well, it powered down
<cnf> so i need to start it, without an install
<cnf> which takes about 15+ minutes
<cnf> HP hardware...
<cnf> hmm, no i can't
<cnf> "release", "mark broken", "delete"
<cnf> so should i commission, or acquire?
<D4RKS1D3> the problem is between new and commisioned?
<D4RKS1D3> or commisioned to ready?
<mup> Bug #1702062 opened: Incompatibilities with Django 1.11 <django-piston3 (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702062>
<cnf> D4RKS1D3: new and anything, it starts installation, gets to cloud-init, and then goes to failed
<D4RKS1D3> you have any raid system?
<cnf> yes
<cnf> mz
<cnf> ugh
<cnf> great, now i'm just stuck in reboot loops
<cnf> >,<
<cnf> wtf, the ilo console just shows tons of errors
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> Jul 03 13:04:36 ceph-one ntp[4841]: /usr/sbin/ntpd: error while loading shared libraries: libcap.so.2: cannot stat shared object: Permission denied
<cnf> o,O
<cnf> wth?
<mup> Bug #1702096 opened: [2.2.0] MAAS hands out a broken (lxdbr0) SNTP server IP address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702096>
<cnf> D4RKS1D3: i think i ran smack into  https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1697209
<D4RKS1D3> you have the ntp configured?
<cnf> it was apparmour bs
<roaksoax> cnf: you ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1701297
<ybaumy> moin. any dev here´?
<cnf> roaksoax: right
<cnf> roaksoax: it took me a while to debug on maas, though
<cnf> i could not see what the hell was going on
<cnf> hmm, trying to find out how to deploy windows / redhat with MaaS...
<ybaumy> anyone ran into this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1701476 and may tell me what i have to do?
<cnf> oh, you need to pay to support non-ubuntu or non-centos ?
<mup> Bug #1701417 opened: cloud-init fails to configure bonding on CentOS 7 <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701417>
<mup> Bug #1702096 changed: [2.2.0] MAAS hands out a broken (lxdbr0) SNTP server IP address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702096>
#maas 2017-07-04
<julen> Hi there! Is there any way to access them during the nodes during commissioning?
<julen> I mean, the nodes...
<mup> Bug #1702276 opened: [2.2.1] Unable to add interface to device <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702276>
<ybaumy> so if anyone has a problem scanning vmware nodes on the vcenter and adding them to maas. you might want to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1701476
<ybaumy> i could find a solution
<julen> Even do I set a custom NTP server, the nodes keep trying to reach ntp.ubuntu.com. Is there an easy way around that?
<D4RKS1D3> It could be possible to deploy an OS with command line?
<D4RKS1D3> maas ubuntu node commission node-xxxxx
<D4RKS1D3> thanks
<julen> @D4RKS1D3: Definitely
<D4RKS1D3> could you explain me how?
<D4RKS1D3> @julen
<julen> I am not super expert, but it is the same as with all the rest of the environments, like virsh, opestack, lxc, docker, ...
<julen> it's just about the syntax
<julen> let me check very quick
<julen> maas ubuntu machines read
<julen> that shows the available machines
<julen> maas testmaas machine -h
<julen> that shows all the options
<ybaumy> i have another problem now. maas is displaying 0 for memory
<ybaumy> so when i use juju bootstrap. the command cannot find any machine with memory
<julen> memory for the node?
<julen> that is probably because the node has not been commissioned propely
<ybaumy> julen: it says ready after commisioning
<julen> oh! ok...
<ybaumy> root@maas:~# maas baum machines read  | grep memory "memory": 0,
<ybaumy> there is everywhere 0 for all machines
<julen> so, if you make "maas ubuntu machines read |grep memory" it shows "memory": 0,   right?
<ybaumy> correct
<julen> is the CPU and the Disk info OK?
<ybaumy> julen: yes thats correct
<ybaumy> maybe that because i use vcenter 6.5
<D4RKS1D3> @julen I saw that info but is nothing with deploy...
<ybaumy> i tried juju bootstrap cloud ctrl --constraints mem=0G
<ybaumy> but memory is set again to default value
<julen> I don't know... maybe check on the commissioning logs, on the "00-maas-01-lshw" or something
<ybaumy> not 0
<julen> can you deploy the machines without juju?
<ybaumy> gonna try
<ybaumy> this works
<ybaumy> but still no memory information
<ybaumy> i will file a bugreport later
<ybaumy> gotta go now
<julen> ybaumy: then it is probably on the juju side
<mup> Bug #1702329 opened: Set NTP server for 'timesyncd' <ntp> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702329>
<mup> Bug #1702329 changed: Set NTP server for 'timesyncd' <ntp> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702329>
<mup> Bug #1702329 opened: Set NTP server for 'timesyncd' <ntp> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702329>
<mup> Bug #1702332 opened: http_proxy only for apt? <http-proxy> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702332>
<ThiagoCMC> guys, I'm seeing that MaaS 2.2 is now at the PPA maas/stable, however, I'm on maas/next PPA. So, to "upgrade" to maas/stable, can I just run: "add-apt-repository ppa:maas/stable ; apt update ; apt full-upgrade ; ppa-purge ppa:maas/next" ?
<ThiagoCMC> Sorry, I'll not run "apt full-upgrade" before "ppa purge ppa:maas/next"!
<ThiagoCMC> Otherwise, it will upgrade from maas/next and the version that I have installed now, is the same that is now at maas/stable.
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, what version are you on now? 2.2.0 is in 'stable'
<pmatulis> and 2.2.1 is in 'next'
<ThiagoCMC> I did not upgraded to 2.2.1. I have the same version that it is now at maas/stable (2.2.0+bzr6054).
<ThiagoCMC> Looks like that if I move from maas/next (not upgraded to its latest), I'll end up with the same version, but diff PPA...
<ThiagoCMC> I mean, from maas/next to maas/stable.
<pmatulis> yes, correct, if you're on 2.2.0
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, personally, i would just comment out the 'next' PPA lines (in its file) and then add 'stable'. then un/commenting lines you can toggle in the future
<ThiagoCMC> Hmm... That might be a better idea.
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<ThiagoCMC> But I already executed the ppa-purge... lol
<ThiagoCMC> Nothing really happened: "maas is already the newest version (2.2.0+bzr6054-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)."   :-D
<ThiagoCMC> Worked!
<ThiagoCMC> Just "curtin-common python3-curtin" and received a small upgrade.
<ThiagoCMC> I mean, downgrade.
<ThiagoCMC> Sorry, up! Damn...
<ThiagoCMC> "Unpacking curtin-common (0.1.0~bzr505-0ubuntu1~16.04.1) over (0.1.0~bzr482-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)"
<ThiagoCMC> Cheers!
<pmatulis> it's all good. nicely done
<ThiagoCMC> Thanks!
#maas 2017-07-05
<mup> Bug #1702438 opened: [2.2] No way to specify protocol when adding a VMware chassis <cpe> <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702438>
<gimmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25025233/
<gimmic> trying to deploy to a node after clearing the default storage configuration and specifying raid0 across three drives
<gimmic> I am assuming it is having problems clearing the partitions
<gimmic> Eventually failing on 14.04 with "/sys/class/block/dm-11 had no syspath (/sys/class/block/dm-11)"
<roaksoax> gimmic: that seems like a curtin issue. Curtin  should be clearing what was leftover on the disk before proceeding
<gimmic> Yeah. I saw a curtin update and hoped it fixed it, not so lucky
<gimmic> To test, is there a good way to boot the machine to a workable state I can clear the drive configurations out of myself?
<gimmic> Maybe recommission the host and allow ssh?
<roaksoax> gimmic: rescue mode ?
<gimmic> Hadn't used rescue mode yet. Commissioning w/ ssh on worked. I verified /dev/sda4 was still allocated to a vg
<gimmic> oh, unless that was the commission bits. Need caffiene
<roaksoax> gimmic: no, commissioning doesn't do anything with storage, so you are correct
<tlian> QUESTION: What port/service does MAAS talk to in adding (enlisting & commissiong) new machine?
<tlian> I am seeing the following error
<tlian> maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (88) machine.action: No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: servername
<tlian> MAAS and the HW management network (Cloud service) are on a different Network.  So, the issue is similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1547275
<tlian> Now I need to go talk to Cloud service team to open up a port so it can communicate with MAAS. What port/service (http/https/ssh ...) should I have them open?
<roaksoax> tlian: that seems like your rack controller cannot communicate with the BMC's of the machines
<roaksoax> tlian: I'm guessing that's IPMI machines
<roaksoax> so that would be IPMI ports
<tlian> yes. correct
<tlian> roaksoax: thank. I will give that a shot
<julen> hi! I am having a little issue as well... with commissioning
<julen> are there some extra settings for the using MaaS behind a http_proxy, which are not just adding the proxy address on the controller?
<julen> While attempting to commission a node, it ends up with "Failed commissioning" and the syslog says that the systemd-timesynctl was timed out
<julen> ... and why is the node not getting the http_proxy variable as global?  ... yes, apt works, but the rest of snapd and stuff keep producing errors
<julen> roaksoax?
<mup> Bug #1702509 opened: [2.2.1] DNS locks up regularly <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.2:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702509>
<gimmic> roaksoax: yup, if I clean up the LVM the system deploys!
<gimmic> Is there any way I can script the partition management better? I have hundreds of nodes
<gimmic> the whole point of maas is that I don't have to worry about touching the bare metal as much
<gimmic> going to validate it now with a fresh node and see if pre-emptively nuking the straggler LVM fixes it
<gimmic> Basically, the templated storage pre-config is not good for my environment at all
<gimmic> Another question.. why doesn't maas show me what the dhcp leased address is for a node? It knows what it is, it knows the dhcp pool, it knows the arp table.. I can manually look it up but (auto assign) doesn't help much.
<gimmic> It should show (auto assigned: 10.10.20.23)
<mup> Bug #1702517 opened: Postgres installed with MAAS logs very aggressively <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702517>
<gimmic> roaksoax: so the installation process seems to fail to properly remove the vg 'vg_lscratch' during deployment
<gimmic> I wish there was a "erase disk partitions prior to deployment" checkbox
<gimmic> seems like that would clear it all up
<gimmic> maybe during comissioning
<roaksoax> gimmic: 'release' your failed deployment machine and erase the disks : )
<roaksoax> gimmic: or you can create your own commssioning script
<julen> roaksoax: I am just looking into that. I just want to try to get the http_proxy variable set as global
<julen> I have tried adding something after driver_04_load in the /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata but it does not take it while commissioning
<gimmic> roaksoax: I think even saying erase the disks is failing to clean up this lvm mess
<gimmic> these nodes are hosed. Easiest way I found to clean up the partitions is just to dd zeroes at the start of each.. ugh
<mup> Bug #1702527 opened: cannot delete already existing subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702527>
<gimmic> Are there any examples of commissioning scripts?
<gimmic> roaksoax: telling the failed node to erase disks seems to have hung
<julen> gimmic: I am also looking into that right now
<julen> There is this page: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/02/customising-maas-installs/
<gimmic> I assume my issue is related to the same reason curtin is failing, "WARNING: Duplicate VG name vg_lscratch" and issues removing it cleanly
<julen> but it seems a little outdated
<gimmic> My issue seems to arise from how we repurposed drives from similar nodes to populate out the systems
<julen> I guess both of our problems could be solved the same way: finding out how to modify the preseed
<gimmic> so we have duplicate vgs in lvm, but I don't even want to use LVM. I just want to nuke the disk partitions from orbit and install
<julen> gimmic: and it is failing while commissioning, right?
<gimmic> Initially. Then it fails during deployment too
<julen> I cannot even manage to get the commissioning properly
<julen> a good question would be... on the older documentation, it says that one could modify the preseeds at /etc/maas/preseeds, but at the moment they look quite cryptic
<julen> the "commissioning" file contains just "{{preseed_data}}", but where is that defined??
<julen> gimmic: still there?
<gimmic> Yup
<julen> I just found out how it works
<gimmic> still poking around
<julen> it's actually quite simple
<julen> your thing is more tricky, but you can probably get a lot done with a commissioning script
<julen> do you already know how to do it?
<gimmic> im currently looking at throwing them all into rescue mode and simply tackling it with a remote bash script
<gimmic> I would still need a custom deploy script to do some other tweaks, like setting up the storage automagically and allocating matching IP addresses
<julen> but the commissioning script part, you already understand it, right?
<roaksoax> gimmic: it could be that it is actually erasing which takes time
<roaksoax> gimmic: therey should be a quick erase option
<mup> Bug #1702560 opened: faild deploy windows 2012r2, but  boot stay ok <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702560>
<mup> Bug #1702567 opened: Make package-dev does not include maas_api_helper.py <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702567>
<mup> Bug #1702517 changed: Postgres installed with MAAS logs very aggressively <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702517>
#maas 2017-07-06
<digv> where can I find installation log when maas fail to boot vm?
<digv> (refer to the installation log for more information), where can I find this installation log?
<ybaumy> who is andres rodriguez? which nickname does he have?
<julen> My MaaS controller is only listening to IPv6 on port 5240
<julen> Any clues on where could I check?
<julen> Anyone has some idea about how to find out why the API endpoint is not listening on IPv4?
<julen> BjornT ?
<mup> Bug #1702649 opened: MAAS should assess PostGRES configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702649>
<mup> Bug #1702649 changed: MAAS should assess PostGRES configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702649>
<mup> Bug #1702649 opened: MAAS should assess PostGRES configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702649>
<mup> Bug #1702669 opened: Index on maasserver_routable_pairs would improve performance  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702669>
<mup> Bug #1702671 opened: Potentially duplicated presence updates <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702671>
<mup> Bug #1702669 changed: Index on maasserver_routable_pairs would improve performance  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702669>
<mup> Bug #1702671 changed: Potentially duplicated presence updates <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702671>
<mup> Bug #1702669 opened: Index on maasserver_routable_pairs would improve performance  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702669>
<mup> Bug #1702671 opened: Potentially duplicated presence updates <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702671>
<vignesan> hi
<vignesan> hello
<julen> Hi there! I am trying to connect to my MaaS server with juju, but I'm not sure if I am using the right API endpoint url
<julen> it complains that "Can't validate endpoint: No MAAS server running at http://$ip/MAAS/api/2.0/"
<julen> I also tried with http://$ip:5240/MAAS but the controller is not listening on that port for IPv4
<julen> I can log in with the CLI with the same (1st) URL on the controller
<mup> Bug #1702560 changed: faild deploy windows 2012r2, but  boot stay ok <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702560>
<mup> Bug #1702560 opened: faild deploy windows 2012r2, but  boot stay ok <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702560>
<mup> Bug #1702560 changed: faild deploy windows 2012r2, but  boot stay ok <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702560>
<gimmic> Is there any way to template the names based on another field value?
<julen> hi gimmic
<julen> you mean, something else than those "{prefix}_{osystem}_{node_arch}_{node_subarch}_{release}_{node_name}" ?
<gimmic> Yeah, I'd like to use an octet from the ipmi interface as those are statically assigned. I could also use the ipmi hostname set/advertised via dns
<gimmic> or if there's a good way to rename hosts via cli or api, I suppose
<julen> I have no idea... but it sounds like it shouldn't be too difficult, let me check
<julen> first step:  new_hostname=$(maas maas nodes read hostname=casual-mite |grep mac_address | tail -1 | awk -F'"'  '{print $4}')
<julen> uff... it sounds like a very basic thing to do, but on a first sight, I haven't found any options to change the names!
<gimmic> heh
<gimmic> It's mostly an ease-of-identification thing. I have 12 racks of nodes to identify
<gimmic> as bare metal, the only real unique IDs that come easily would be the static-set ipmi interfaces
<gimmic> I could use service tags too, but that's fairly 'random'
<julen> actually, it seems that the maas CLI doesn't really let you change anything. Just start, stop and delete stuff
<gimmic> :( Probably have to be an api call then
<gimmic> CLI would be easier for bash hackery
<julen> definitely
<mup> Bug #1702062 changed: Incompatibilities with Django 1.11 <patch> <django-piston3 (Ubuntu):Fix Released by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702062>
<mup> Bug #1702690 opened: [2.2] Commissioning a machine prefers minimum kernel over commissioning global <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.2:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702690>
<mwe11> hello there out using maas
<mwe11> I've a question regarding maas and ipmi
<mwe11> dell servers are delivered with deactivated ipmi-over-lan
<mwe11> i found out that within the installed server I can toggel the ipmi-ove-lan via ipmitool: "sudo ipmitool lan set 1 access on"
<mwe11> Is it possible to implement this into the automatic discovery?
<gimmic> that would need to be a customizable option as it is potentially destructive
<gimmic> couldn't you just do it in a script to turn 'em on?
<mwe11> hmmm. Where do I have to provide this script? I've no idea where to look :-(
<gimmic> Is there any way to template my storage configuration?
<mwe11> @gimmic: Yes, via maas cli
<mwe11> I do my own storage configuration (partitioning, raid, lvm, etc.) via maas cli
<gimmic> nice. Do you have an example of raid?
<mwe11> one minute please ...
<pmatulis> mwe11, feel like sharing those scripts? maybe we can include some samples in the official docs
<julen> mwell: is there any updated guide on how to use the CLI for editing the preseeds?
<pmatulis> julen, not yet
<julen> pmatulis: could you give me some clues on how to get started on learning how to customize them?
<julen> I have seen that curtin stuff, and I am trying to understand it
<pmatulis> julen, i haven't started myself unfortunately
<pmatulis> julen, right now the old 1.9 docs are all i know of
<gimmic> in a similar boat here as I want to automate dd mangling the disks in the nodes on commission. Curtin is failing due to conflicting lvm vg groups
<gimmic> (or on deployment_
<julen> gimmic: have does it also fail while commissioning?
<gimmic> I don't believe so
<julen> I had similar problems today, and I found out that if I release and commission again, it works somehow
<gimmic> That was my 'fix' in 1.9
<gimmic> doesn't seem to work in 2.2
<gimmic> I will try it again though just to see if it can save me some time
<julen> but then, there is no chance of finding one of those "cheetah" templates (like in cobbler), where one can just edit stuff with "old-school" syntax, right?
<dannf> I'd be trying to figure out how to get xenial/hwe images on my system - they weren't there by default, and the instructions in the doc gave me an error (https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli-images)
<dannf> by digging through simplestream json on maas.io, i figured out that it only works w/ the v3 simplestream. switched to that as a custom stream, and things are working now
<mwe11> @julen: Yes, feel free to include it.
<mwe11> # list all machines in state 'ready'
<mwe11>  maas ${PROFILE} machines read | jq '.[] | select(.status_name=="Ready") | {hostname: .hostname, system_id: .system_id, status: .status, in: [.interface_set[].name]|sort }' --compact-output
<mwe11> ## set variables
<mwe11> HOST_ID=               # eg. dfgwn8
<dannf> i'm not sure why i'm on v2 - docs say v3 are the default. is that an upgrade issue?
<mwe11> @yulien: sorry I've been logged out due too message flooding :-)
<mwe11> Dis you got any of my automated server configuration scripts?
<julen> mwell: this one?
<julen> maas ${PROFILE} machines read | jq '.[] | select(.status_name=="Ready") | {hostname: .hostname, system_id: .system_id, status: .status, in: [.interface_set[].name]|sort }' --compact-output
<pmatulis> dannf, you need to change to v3, yes
<pmatulis> dannf, where you using the default boot/image source pre-2.1 ?
<dannf> pmatulis: ok. obviously that'd be good to clarify in the docs (i can send a patch for that), but the "dirty" part about that is that i'm now in "custom image mode"
<pmatulis> *were
<dannf> the docs do say v3 is the default, and that should be good - but the section about adding hwe options doesn't show the dep on v3 explicitly
<pmatulis> dannf, were you using the default boot/image source pre-2.1 ?
<dannf> sfeole: that's correct, yes?
<dannf> pmatulis: if this answers the quesiton, here's the dump of the boot-sources before i switched to v3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032562/
<dannf> and it was upgraded from a pre-2.1
<pmatulis> dannf, ok, that's why
<pmatulis> dannf, this is the default for pre-2.1 AFAIU: https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v2
<pmatulis> dannf, if you were using that, then the upgrade should have changed it to v3
<dannf> pmatulis: ok
<pmatulis> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/release-notes
<sfeole> dannf, correct we were using the default boot/image source pre-2.1
<dannf> pmatulis: so, to make sure i understand - the issue is that our maas was not using the pre-v2.1 default?
<pmatulis> dannf, that's my understanding, yes
<pmatulis> dannf, what maas version was originally installed?
<dannf> sfeole: ^
<sfeole> pmatulis, bahh give me a sec
<dannf> pmatulis: in case you haven't gathered, sfeole admins this maas :)
<pmatulis> sounds like you also upgraded to 2.0 (from 1.9)?
<sfeole> pmatulis, that sounds likely, because this maas has been around for quite some time
<pmatulis> dannf, got it ;)
<pmatulis> sfeole, ok
<mwe11> @julen, @gimmic:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032595/
<gimmic> <3
<sfeole> pmatulis, i have not reinstalled it simply due to the fact it's production and has a boatload of user accounts and hosts
<mwe11> nearly 200 lines, sorry
<mwe11> does it fit your needs?
<pmatulis> sfeole, i understand
<sfeole> pmatulis, speaking of that, there is no way to "backup" the configured users and enlisted hosts , so that I could "restore" it to a new MAAS install.
<sfeole> pmatulis, that would be swell if so
<julen> mwell: thanks! :)
<mwe11> if you need an author you can take Marcus Wellnitz, University of giessen, germany ;-)
<pmatulis> mwe11, did you mean the maas docs can include some of your scripting?
 * pmatulis writes MAAS documentation
<pmatulis> sfeole, i'm pretty sure there is a backup section in the docs
<sfeole> pmatulis, ack, will look it up, thx
<pmatulis> i need to validate that again probably
<mwe11> @pmatulis: yes, you're welcome to include it if it's helpful
<pmatulis> mwe11, alright thanks
<pmatulis> sfeole, https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-backup
<mup> Bug #1702703 opened: Cannot run maas-regiond without /bin/maas-rack <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702703>
<mwe11> maybe someone can answer my question: "Where do I have to add scripts to modify ipmi-settings via ipmitool?"
<julen> mwell: you mean, like change the management IP of the node? Or a settings template to avoid having to set the IPMI in all new servers?
<mwe11> julen, yes. in my simpel case this one: "ipmitool lan set 1 access on"
<julen> that sounds tricky... if I was in the same situation I would probably get around it with a simple shell script
<julen> well... I have been trying to ask the same question a lot of times, but I'll try again, now that there's a little more activity in here...
<mwe11> It's because of a default setting of dell servers: ipmi over LAN ist disabled by default. maas ist creating a user, reads the ip-configuraton and ... can't connect because it's disabled :-(
<julen> I am trying to connecto to my maas with juju, but the port 5240 of the controller is closed. I also tried with http://$ip/MAAS/api/2.0/ but it's also not working
<julen> mwell: but that sounds like a one time thing. It sounds like you can just run a shell script with a for loop, enable all the cards, and that's it
<julen> ... unless you are changing your hardware every day...
<mwe11> julen, you're right. I just want to implement an automatic activation of ipmi-over-lan when maas detects the host (at the first boot new -> ready)
<julen> mwell: wow! that sounds cool :)
<mwe11> correction: discovery -> new ( I hope that's the right naming :-))
<julen> mwell: I am not very much into MaaS, and my solutions are usually quite twisted... but why not to include a custom script which does it or you while commissioning?
<mwe11> julen, just to ensure not to have a manual interaction while deploying a node.
<julen> you can access the IPMI interface of the host itself from within the host
<mwe11> commissioning is too late. It has to be included into the very first PxE-Boot maas-init process.
<mwe11> otherwise the node will be in error state because maas is unable to start it via ipmi-power-on
<julen> well: you are right...
<julen> what about turning them on with WOL?
<julen> Uff.. there's no WOL option anymore :S
<mwe11> my goal ist to  unpack a server, mount it into the rack, do the cabeling stuff, adjust iDRAC (ipmi) via mini-display and just power on the server
<mwe11> No iDRAC-Webinterface to enable that anoying ipmi-over-lan :D
<julen> from my limited knowledge, the only twisted solution I could think about, would be to try to rebuild the ramdisk to do that thing for you. But it sounds really un-elegant
<julen> there's probably a way better way to handdle that with curtin, but I don't really understand it yet
<mwe11> I found some hints at
<mwe11> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/templates/commissioning-user-data/snippets/maas_ipmi_autodetect_tool.py
<mwe11> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/templates/commissioning-user-data/snippets/maas_moonshot_autodetect.py
<mwe11> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/templates/commissioning-user-data/user_data.template
<mwe11> at my maas server
<mwe11> but templates sounds like templates :D
<julen> hmm.. but those probably just run while commissioning
<gimmic> mmm found something dirtier than dd: "wipefs -a /dev/sd* -f"
<mwe11> those should run on initializing. "####  IPMI setup  ######"
<mwe11> commisioning is too late for my needs.
<julen> it's weird... I don't have that commissioning-user-data directory
<mwe11>    power_type=$(maas-ipmi-autodetect-tool)
<mwe11>    case "$power_type" in
<mwe11>        ipmi)
<mwe11>            power_settings=$(maas-ipmi-autodetect --configdir "$IPMI_CONFIG_D" ${pargs})
<mwe11> -> looks like it runs at the very first boot (maybe within maas-init)
<julen> that's bash.. it should be easy to debug...
<julen> mwell? nobody is really answering my question, but you have a working maas... could you tell me if your port 5240 is visible from outside (with IPv4)?
<mwe11> I'll have a look
<mwe11> yes, it looks like
<julen> uf... then I have no clue of what is wrong
<mwe11> netstat -patn | grep 5240
<mwe11> tcp6       0      0 :::5240                 :::*                    LISTEN      2316/python3
<julen> from the maas cli (on the controller) I use the url http://$ip/MAAS/api/2.0/
<mwe11> bt it seems like iptables drops it
<julen> aha! ok.. that is IPv6
<julen> I have the same. That means that the juju docu is wrong
<julen> now the problem is, why can I connect with the CLI from the controller, but not with juju from outside. But well... it probably just a firewall issue or something
<mwe11> iptables?
<julen> there is this new ufw thing
<mwe11> ufw status
<julen> inactive
<mwe11> mine too
<mwe11> but "iptables -L" shows rules
<julen> my iptables is empty
<julen> maas v2.2.0 right?
<mwe11> that means nothing is locked out
<mwe11> MAAS Version 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)
<julen> maybe that's why I don't have that commissioning-user-data directory
<mwe11> :D
<julen> well.. the funny thing is, that I have a firefox open with the web interface, so why is juju saying that there's no maas server running in there?
<mwe11> firefox at port 5240?
<julen> maybe I am supposed to install juju on the maas controller too...
<julen> nope, 80
<julen> the 5240 is closed for tcp4
<mwe11> I had been told by canonical not to install maas and juju at the same machine
<julen> do you have juju too?
<mwe11> not yet. Just a VM at the maas server with the name "juju" :D
<julen> yeah.. the idea is, to keep the things separated, and to be able to deploy juju from anywhere. But how?? I can't connect
<julen> hehe :D
<julen> I installed juju on my workstation
<julen> at the end, it's not really a server. It's just the place from where you submit the tasks to maas
<mwe11> you can try the tool tcptraceroute
<julen> what you need a server for, is for the charm store thing
<julen> well.. the connection is ok. I tried tcptraceoute too, but well... I have the website open! I bet it is an stupid bug in juju or something
<gimmic> mwe11: I owe you a beer
<gimmic> mwe11: you just saved me so much time
<mwe11> :D You're welcome
<gimmic> that script needs to be put into the maas documentation stat
<mwe11> @gimmic: which script do you mean?
<gimmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032595/
<gimmic> I just used the parts i needed
<mwe11> @gimmic: @pmautils is currently checking if it fits his need ;-)
<mwe11> @gimmic; I developed it during the last 2 month whith 2 trainees
<pmatulis> julen, which juju doc is wrong?
<julen> pmatulis: https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.1/whats-new
<julen> I am using 2.2.0 and assumed that the address what the same
<julen> https://192.168.122.143:5240/MAAS
<julen> I have no port 5240 listening on IPv4
<julen> pmatulis: are you using juju 2.2 ? Which endpoint address do you use for maas?
<gimmic> possibly stupid question: Is there any way to see the api calls the webUI is making?
<pmatulis> julen, odd, i thought maas always listens on port 5240
<julen> not in my controller (v 2.2.0) and not in the one of mwell (v2.1.5)
<julen> there is also not so much documentation on how do the config files work
<julen> I thought about trying to write something myself, but I have no clue of how to get the info myself
<julen> ... besides reading the source code, which looks pretty complex...
<julen> I have been trying to make some patches on some bugs I found, but also have no clue of where to search
<julen> pmatulis: I am using mostly default settings, and my regiond.conf has "maas_url: http://192.168.122.139:5240/MAAS"
<julen> how could I debug this problem?
<julen> also, why is that maas_url on the port 5240, but I have nothing listening on the 5240? (It's just listening on IPv6)
<mwe11> @weekend for now! good luck everyone
<pmatulis> julen, 5240 is for a python-based web server
<julen> bye mwell! thanks! :)
<julen> but why does the normal web interface listen on 80 then? and how come that the API communicates also with the 80?
<pmatulis> 80 is redirected to 5240
<pmatulis> you prolly have apache running correct?
<julen> yes
<pmatulis> bino. it's sole purpose is to redirect. not great i admit
<pmatulis> *bingo
<julen> should I stop it?
<pmatulis> not unless you will use 5240 directly
<julen> but how come that I use the address http://$ip/MAAS/ for the CLI?
<julen> I have tried all the combinations http://$ip + :5240/MAAS   + /MAAS/api/2.0/   + /MAAS/  ... and none works
<pmatulis> julen, fwiw, i *always* use http://$HOST:5240/MAAS/api/2.0 for the CLI
<pmatulis> julen, some context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1643900
<julen> pmatulis, I still don't understand. Then, both juju and maas documentation are kind o wrong...
<pmatulis> julen, what you pointed to me before shows 5240. to me, that's correct. i don't understand why it doesn't work for you
<julen> the controller is simply not listening on that port...
<pmatulis> julen, what maas version and did you install it freshly (not updated)? i would like to reproduce
<julen> 2.2.0~rc1
<pmatulis> on Xenial?
<julen> completely new
<julen> zesty
<pmatulis> ok, and that's ppa:maas/stable right?
<pmatulis> or is it in the archives, i think it is actually
<pmatulis> for zesty
<pmatulis> yes, it is
<julen> I think I didn't add any ppa
<julen> apt-cache policy maas says: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 Packages
<pmatulis> creating zesty instance now...
<julen> cool! :D
<julen> so, I just installed clean, and apt update && apt -y upgrade && apt -y dist-upgrade
<julen> then apt -y install maas maas-cli
<pmatulis> maas package drags in maas-cli
<pmatulis> i'm installing 'maas' now
<pmatulis> $ nc -vz localhost 5240
<pmatulis> Connection to localhost 5240 port [tcp/*] succeeded
<pmatulis> julen, ^^^
<julen> :O !
<julen> wait wait...
<julen> netstat -tulpen | grep 5240
<julen> that also works for me! :P you are connecting via IPv6...
<julen> try to connect from somewhere else
<pmatulis> nc -vz 10.55.60.29 5240
<pmatulis> Connection to 10.55.60.29 5240 port [tcp/*] succeeded!Y
<julen> ok...
<julen> wait.. it also worked for me!
<julen> so why is nmap not showing the port?
<julen> and why does netstat also not show that it is listening for IPv4?
<pmatulis> dunno. it does seem to look ipv6 only. but works. i'm not using ipv6
<pmatulis> maybe there is some switcharoo happening
<julen> ok... final test...
<pmatulis> i'm going to ask someone
<julen> try with juju add-cloud, maas and http://192.168.122.139:5240/MAAS
<pmatulis> julen, i used localhost
<pmatulis> you wanted the juju client to be remote i think
<pmatulis> lemme create a second instance
<julen> pmatulis: yes
<julen> I have the controller on a machine and juju on the local one
<pmatulis> julen, and why did you use that specific address? i will use my own address
<julen> that's the point with juju, right? to use it from anywhere and attach external resources to run the jobs
<pmatulis> sure, the client can be anywhere
<julen> pmatulis: do you mean, http://192.168.122.139:5240/MAAS ?
<pmatulis> yes
<julen> I saw it in the docu
<pmatulis> well obviously you need to change that to fit your needs
<julen> https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.1/clouds-maas#registering-a-maas-cloud-with-juju
<julen> plus, it appears also on the /etc/maas/regiond.conf and rackd.conf
<mup> Bug #1408106 changed: attach_disconnected not sufficient for overlayfs <aa-kernel> <aa-parser> <aa-tools> <AppArmor:Invalid by jjohansen> <MAAS:Invalid> <apparmor (Ubuntu):Invalid by sbeattie> <linux (Ubuntu):Invalid by jjohansen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408106>
<pmatulis> julen, so you tried to use 192.168.122.139 over the network right?
<julen> I am too afraid to dive into the source code of the web API to try to find out the right syntax
<julen> yes
<pmatulis> julen, that looks like an internal libvirt address. why are you using that address? i also don't see it on the doc you posted
<julen> well.. before I put the real maas into production I was testing the thing on a VM, but it shouldn't make any difference
<pmatulis> julen, it will work on the localhost but not over the network
<julen> on the code block, it says: Enter the API endpoint url: http://maas.example.org:5240/MAAS
<julen> hmm...
<pmatulis> julen, that subnet is used internally by libvirt
<julen> so, I cannot communicate with my maas server from outside?
<julen> sure...
<pmatulis> julen, you would be better off putting a network bridge on that host and then linking the KVM guests (maas server) to that bridge
<julen> I have a maas controller running as a VM on my workstation and the nodes are also VMs
<pmatulis> yep, they are all using the same internal subnet, so that works
<pmatulis> the bridge will allow your libvirt guests to be contacted over the network
<julen> but, what difference does it make?
<pmatulis> b/c, if i understand correctly, you have a juju client that is *not* on that subnet
<julen> you mean, get the VMs to the physical network...
<julen> yes it is
<pmatulis> it is?
<julen> it is on the 192.168.122.1
<pmatulis> oh
<julen> the hypervisor
<pmatulis> the juju client is the hypervisor?
<julen> this is why i can curl, ping, ... from the same terminal
<julen> yep
<pmatulis> ok, that's fine
<pmatulis> so it should work. my 2nd instance should be ready now
<julen> just one hint... we have a corporate http-proxy, but I already added no_proxy=http://my-proxy:8080 on that shell
<pmatulis> julen, and where does it fail and what is the error
<julen> Can't validate endpoint: No MAAS server running at 192.168.122.139
<pmatulis> during the 'juju add-cloud' command right?
<julen> yes
<julen> juju add-cloud
<julen> > maas
<julen> > desktop
<julen> > http://192.168.122.139/MAAS
<julen> Can't validate endpoint: No MAAS server running at http://192.168.122.139/MAAS
<pmatulis> Enter the API endpoint url: http://10.55.60.29:5240/MAAS
<pmatulis> Cloud "maas-cloud" successfully added
<pmatulis> so it's something on your network
<pmatulis> firewall?
<julen> not between my and the VM...
<julen> also, on the same terminal:
<julen> nc -vz 192.168.122.139 5240
<julen> Connection to 192.168.122.139 5240 port [tcp/*] succeeded!
<pmatulis> so add port 5240
<julen> sure.. same result
<julen> Enter the API endpoint url: http://192.168.122.139:5240/MAAS/
<julen> ... waitwaitwait...
<pmatulis> why? :)
<julen> well... I have done it about 10 times today. It returns...
<julen> Can't validate endpoint: No MAAS server running at http://192.168.122.139:5240/MAAS
<julen> (I was just waiting for the response... which takes a while)
<julen> yep. It just returned that
<julen> is there some hidden stuff with the http_proxy settings?
<julen> I am passing no_proxy=192.168.122.139
<julen> should I pass NO_PROXY as well?
<pmatulis> i don't believe proxying is involved at this stage
<pmatulis> but can you revert to default settings just in case?
<julen> Dammit!
<julen> I am stupid! :P
<pmatulis> is that a good damnit or a bad damnit?
<julen> I passed noproxy :D
<julen> bad because I am stupid, good because the right no_proxy did the job ;)
<pmatulis> there you go :)
<julen> I wasted so many hours with this stupid thing...
<julen> thank you very much!!
<julen> hey... now that we are here...
<julen> a bonus point...
<julen> how do you set the timezone for the nodes?
<julen> my controller was in UTC and if I change it to CEST the there is a +2 difference with the nodes
<pmatulis> oof, that sounds like a base ubuntu thing. i guess it would be with a preseed level
<julen> well.. I worked around by setting the controller to UTC
<julen> I can probably use some custom script to reconfigure the tzdata
<pmatulis> i think it just uses what the image uses
<julen> I have to look into that. As soon as I get the production one up, I definitely have to find some time to check the source code into more detail
<julen> but ... thank you very much :D
<gimmic> Is there any way to see why explicitly a node failed testing?
<gimmic> Would be nice if the output had a highlight or other indicator to show where the smart test(s) bombed. nodes with a lot of disks are tedious to dig through
<gimmic> Is it possible to assign static interface IP addresses via cli
<jamesbenson> hi, I just installed centos7 with maas, and I noticed that our br0 (which has our public IP), doesn't come up.  brctl isn't installed
<jamesbenson> have others ran into this problem?
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: custom networking is not supported in centos
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: it will be supported in maas 2.3+
<jamesbenson> gah, okay.  I appreciate it :-)
<gimmic> I found how to add a new IP to an interface, but I can't seem to update one via cli
<mup> Bug #1702751 opened: maas machines create fails when node can't be reached via ipmi <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702751>
<mup> Bug #1702754 opened: No way to add a node as admin user without starting commissioning <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702754>
<pmatulis> gimmic, you want to change a static IP address on an interface?
#maas 2017-07-07
<gimmic> pmatulis: I want to change an interface from dhcp to static
<mup> Bug #1702919 opened: displayed lease IP information not updated when entering rescue mode <dhcp> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702919>
<pmatulis> gimmic, yep, i've got something for you
<pmatulis> gimmic, it's a bit indirect to change an interface's IP assignment
<pmatulis> via the CLI
<pmatulis> gimmic, still in the oven: https://git.io/vQobJ
<pmatulis> scroll down to 'Change the IP assignment mode of a network interface'
<gimmic> Ah, I got most of the way there yesterday. I didn't think to remove the existing one first
<gimmic> When I was adding it manually, it was making it an alias on :1
<pmatulis> 'xactly
<gimmic> Looks like that works. Might save me some clicking, thank you.
<gimmic> I see hostname change there in the doc too :)
<pmatulis> (welcome)
<gimmic> How about where to hook some custom commissioning bits? Like If I just wanted to exec a command while the node was netbooted
<gimmic> I assume commissioning would be the right place for that? Stuff I'm having to use rescue mode for right now
<pmatulis> yeah, i haven't dived into that subject yet. i agree that it is important to have
<gimmic> would be nice to have a simple place to define postexec stuff for the different stages, even
<gimmic> "run this command"
<gimmic> Right now curtin is failing due to an odd disk configuration issue with my nodes, I repopulated systems using existing disks from other 'donor systems', which still have LVM metadata on it
<gimmic> when it tries to wipe the disk partitioning, LVM sees duplicate volgroups and errors out the process
<gimmic> simplest way I've found to fix it so far is to use wipefs -a /dev/sd* -f
<roaksoax> gimmic: please file a bug aginast 'curtin' and post the version of curtin-common running on the maas server
<gimmic> Yeah. I'm also getting this after configuring raid on some hosts:
<gimmic> /sys/class/block/dm-7 had no syspath (/sys/class/block/dm-7)
<gimmic> curtin: Installation failed with exception: Unexpected error while running command.
<gimmic> Command: ['curtin', 'block-meta', 'custom']
<julen> pmatulis: I found your bug report from last year, on the connection refused for the websocket with juju and maas, did you figure out some workaround?
<vogelc> roaksoax: Question, once a client does a dhcp request and gets an IP tftp responds with the boot information, what protocol is used to pull down the boot images?
<roaksoax> vogelc: pxe
<roaksoax> vogelc: from there, you mean pxelinux or efi/grub
<vogelc> roaksoax: I see booting under MAAS direction and then every thing just stops.  do you know if its trying to use http to pull down the boot images?
<gimmic> pxe boot should be TFTP transfer, afaik
<roaksoax> vogelc: well it sounds like you are using legacy, so it should be booting pxelinux and getting the images from tftp
<vogelc> Legacy?
<roaksoax> vogelc: maybe it is not showing you console output because the right kernel params are not there ?
<vogelc> I was thinking that too.
<roaksoax> vogelc: what hardware are you using ? Is it configured to do Legacy boot or EFI  ?
<vogelc> Yes we are using BIOS, not UEFI
<roaksoax> vogelc: ok, so the booting under maas direction should yield pxelinux downloading the kernel and initrd
<vogelc> it does look like the kernel parms might have caused some conflicts. I was able to boot removing the global parameters.
<roaksoax> vogelc: yee that could  e too
<roaksoax> vogelc: you could add per node kernel params too
<vogelc> do you have a list of all the ports that need to be open on the firewall?
<roaksoax> vogelc: from the machines to MAAS ?
<vogelc> correct
<roaksoax> vogelc: dns,dhcp,http on 5240,power management (ipmi).
<roaksoax> that shoudl be it
<vogelc> iscsi too
<vogelc> thats where I am hung up now
<roaksoax> that too, that will hopefully go away in 2.3 though
<vogelc> once I get the ports opened I will let you know where we land.  thanks for the help
<julen> roaksoax: I think I found two little bugs in the code of maas, but I don't have time to make a patch are you interested?
<roaksoax> julen: you should file bugs for them though
<julen> yes.. I did.. but I just wanted to speed up the thing a little bit
<roaksoax> julen: if they are already triaged, we will look at them when we get a change
<roaksoax> atm we are focused on fixing other critical issues
<pmatulis> julen, bug URL?
<julen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1702332
<julen> the solution would be very simple, but it might require some discussion with other people
<pmatulis> julen, i was expecting "my bug report from last year"
<julen> it's basically dumping the http_proxy variables into /etc/environment or /etc/profile, probably within the file /usr/share/maas/maas-proxy-common.sh
<julen> oh! I thought it was about what I asked to roaksoax :P
<julen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1592179
<pmatulis> julen, no, i never found a way out
<julen> I am really stuck at that point too, and that websocket thing seems to me like a real black box
<julen> oh no!
<pmatulis> no idea why it expired
<julen> so, how does the people manage?
<pmatulis> julen, if it's the same issue i propose: a) you comment in it that you just got bit by it b) send a mail to the juju mailing list about it
<julen> the maas seems to work fine (after plenty of hacks) and the juju does bootstrap almost completely. It cannot be so difficult
<pmatulis> julen, are you running a recent version of juju?
<julen> I just started with the maas two days ago, and juju since yesterday. So... they should be recent
<julen> juju 2.2.1
<pmatulis> julen, since you are so new to this stuff we value your insights. i recommend you also send a msg to the maas mailing list about why maas works only after plenty of hacks
<pmatulis> just be positive :)
<pmatulis> see irc channel topic for mailing list
<julen> well... ok...
<julen> I prefer forum format or Q&A type, but I'll subscribe for some time
<gimmic> I just realized after upgrading to 2.2 my nodes are now using .maas dns zone instead of my old configured one. How do I configure the default?
<gimmic> having a hard time finding that
<gimmic> I see how I can change them manually.. but with the number of nodes it's probably just easier to redeploy them unless I can mass-change them..
<gimmic> (Assuming I can change the default to my pre-existing zone)
<gimmic> Would be nice if it was tied to Physical Zones
<mup> Bug #1702976 opened: Cavium ThunderX nodes fail to auto-enlist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702976>
<gimmic> 1.9 was pretty simple to set the DNS zone name, but I can't find it in 2.2? https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/1.9/en/cluster-configuration
<mup> Bug #1702976 changed: Cavium ThunderX nodes fail to auto-enlist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702976>
<mup> Bug #1702976 opened: Cavium ThunderX nodes fail to auto-enlist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702976>
<pmatulis> gimmic, sounds like something that should be reported as a bug
<roaksoax> gimmic: 1.9 and 2.0 changed the way how DNS is managed
<roaksoax> 1.9 used per rack, and 2.0 adds first class support for dns
<roaksoax> gimmic: in 2.2 you have a tab that says 'DNS'
<gimmic> All my 1.9 maas nodes had a default zone of 'example.net' and all my 2.2 nodes use '.maas'. I'd rather just change the default back to 'example.net' (and also change all existing deployed nodes to that dns zone)
<gimmic> so I guess it's twofold: 1) I need to change my default maas dns zone 2) I need to bulk-change existing hosts' dns zone
<gimmic> both dns zones are managed by maas
<roaksoax> gimmic: so update the name of 'maas' to 'example.net'
<roaksoax> gimmic: you can do that via the API
<roaksoax> effectively, remove 'example.net', udpate 'maas' with 'example.net'
<mup> Bug #1665057 opened: [UX] No Save button on fabric/vlan/subnets <accessibility> <canonical-bootstack> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665057>
<mup> Bug #1660819 changed: [2.1.3] webUI unusable during windows image create -- rackd gets disconnected <oil> <performance> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660819>
<mup> Bug #1660819 opened: [2.1.3] webUI unusable during windows image create -- rackd gets disconnected <oil> <performance> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660819>
<mup> Bug #1660819 changed: [2.1.3] webUI unusable during windows image create -- rackd gets disconnected <oil> <performance> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660819>
<catbus> roaksoax: Hi, does maas update the /etc/resolv.conf or run some tool which updates the /etc/resolve.conf in any event? I see in regiond.conf, [info] b'/etc/resolv.conf' changed, reparsing  [info] Resolver added ('172.168.228.1', 53) to server list  [info] Resolver added ('127.0.1.1', 53) to server list.
<catbus> I have a node which looks to maas (172.168.228.1) for dns (/etc/resolv.conf in the node), but can't resolve names. I think in the /etc/resolv.conf on MAAS, it should have the external dns ip (8.8.8.8) and its ip (172.168.228.1) and 127.0.0.1, but it seems maas keeps updating the /etc/resolv.conf back.
<catbus> I know manually editing the /etc/resolv.conf is not recommended, where can I find where maas finds these ip address for dns name servers to update the resolv.conf?
<catbus> Resolver is running, is it because my friend used Network Manager to configure network interfaces?
<roaksoax> catbus: maas doesn't update that
<roaksoax> catbus: you probably have network manager that updates that
<catbus> ok.
<exodusftw> anybody been able to successfully configure raid1 over the MaaS API? or have some examples of that
<exodusftw> I can get the raid device to create - but i'm having issues getting a filesystem setup on the device
<exodusftw> it would appear that when I add 2 unformatted block devices to a raid 1 device, the sda device always registers in the raid device as a partition named sda-part1 - and i'm not able to add a filesystem to that partition without it removing itself from the raid device
<mup> Bug #1703035 opened: MAAS should warn on version skew between controllers <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703035>
<exodusftw> nevermind -  I was able to figure it out...just had to do some magic
<catbus> exodusftw: is that something maas.io documentation can improve on?
<exodusftw> it certainly couldn't hurt
<exodusftw> for example - on node creation - the current 2.0 /devices/ doc doesn't event show power_parameters as a valid key on node creation - but it certainly works
<exodusftw> granted, I can sympathize with how difficult it is to keep up documentation across an active code base
<pmatulis> exodusftw, what 'devices doc'?
<mup> Bug #1702329 changed: Set NTP server for 'timesyncd' <ntp> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702329>
<roaksoax> exodusftw: devices dont have power parameters
<roaksoax> exodusftw: and yes, it is a PITA to keep documentation when there's so much movement
<roaksoax> exodusftw: pmatulis should know :)
#maas 2017-07-08
<mup> Bug # changed: 1660859, 1660866, 1679689, 1682090, 1682399
<mup> Bug #1660592 changed: [Machine details page] In the machine summary change the term Unassigned to (Unassigned) for when the owner has not been assigned <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660592>
<mup> Bug #1660592 opened: [Machine details page] In the machine summary change the term Unassigned to (Unassigned) for when the owner has not been assigned <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660592>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1567103, 1660592, 1669555, 1673135
<exodusftw> apologies on that roaksoax...meant to say the /nodes doc for power parameters
#maas 2017-07-09
<mup> Bug #1703231 opened: Power address of VM changes by itself  <maas> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703231>
#maas 2018-07-02
<mup> Bug #1779623 opened: Snap install failure message chowning '/var/snap/maas/common/log/proxy' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779623>
<MaritimeHistory> hi
<c06> hi all. i have multiple dhcp server running on the network i want my machine to fetch ip from second dhcp server.
<c06> is there any way to achieve this.!?
<c06> i am using default maas-dhcp server
<c06> in simple terms i have 2 different networks with 2 different MaaS nodes
<c06> while doing PXE boot machines are getting ip randomly from different MaaS server not accessing the actual targets.
<c06> i want to configure to fetch the dhcp ip from particular server
<roaksoax> c06: having 2 dhcp servers on the same network is really a recipe for failure, but i would imagine you would have to deny those servers on one DHCP server, and allow them on the other
<roaksoax> and/or create hostmaps
<c06> roaksoax: i have different multiple private networks in my environment
<c06> for two network i am running seperate maas dhcp
<c06> i have two blades which are connected on same switch each blade have the own MaaS VM.
<c06> any suggestions for multiple maas-dhcp servers on the environment, need to fetch ip from particular dhcp server s
<c06> .?
<roaksoax> you would have to confgire each independently
<c06> roaksoax: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RjTvGTsNxW/ - this is my environment
<c06> inside machine1 i am creating VM with network boot, some time machine1_vms getting ip from mahcine2_maas.
<mup> Bug #1779680 opened: Requiring a mac address is awkward <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779680>
<mup> Bug #1779680 changed: Requiring a mac address is awkward <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779680>
<mup> Bug #1779680 opened: Requiring a mac address is awkward <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779680>
<mup> Bug #1779680 changed: Requiring a mac address is awkward <MAAS:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779680>
<mup> Bug #1779712 opened: maas-proxy port should be configurable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779712>
<mup> Bug #1779712 changed: [enhancement] maas-proxy port should be configurable <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779712>
<mup> Bug #1779712 opened: [enhancement] maas-proxy port should be configurable <enhancement> <wishlist> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779712>
<mup> Bug #1779716 opened: Cannot override iPXE host <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779716>
<mup> Bug #1779239 opened: maas deploy uefi centos7, cant find /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi <uefi> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779239>
<mup> Bug #1779239 changed: maas deploy uefi centos7, cant find /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi <uefi> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779239>
<mup> Bug #1779239 opened: maas deploy uefi centos7, cant find /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi <uefi> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779239>
<mup> Bug #1779239 changed: maas deploy uefi centos7, cant find /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi <uefi> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779239>
#maas 2018-07-03
<davidrama> High
<davidrama> oups .. hi
<davidrama> Anyone knows why sometimes hosts in commisionning phase get hung at IP-Config stage with DHCP RARP timoute ?
<davidrama> timeouts ..
<davidrama> ugins Mellanox Connect-X3 nics.
<roaksoax> davidrama: could be issues with the hardware ?
<roaksoax> davidrama: at what stage do they hang
<davidrama> roaksoax on 3 servers onlz one has this issue so far, it hangs at the commisionning phase if this is a phase >D
<ciscokid> Hello
<ciscokid> I'm Frank
<sentinel-prime> hi frank
<ciscokid> What are u looking for
<ciscokid> Frank
<dannf> roaksoax, newell : are arm64 pods supported w/ maas 2.4, or is that a 2.5 thing?
 * dannf suggests s/2.3.0/2.4.0/ in /topic
<newell> dannf: 2.5
<dannf> newell: cool - would it be possible to update the 2.4 release notes to note that it's x86 (or whatever architectures) only for that release?
<dannf> newell: do you know when 2.5 snapshots will start hitting the PPA?
<dannf> patriciadomin is interested in doing more testing w/ it
<dannf> actually, patriciadomin, looks like these docs might be on github if you want to propose that change (2.4 is x86-only)
<dannf> patriciadomin: https://docs.maas.io/2.4/en/contributing-writing
<newell> dannf: https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/experimental3
<newell> dannf: as far as release notes, roaksoax would make call on that
<newell> dannf: not a bad suggestion though
<dannf> newell: thx - yeah, if the software doesn't tell you not-supported when you try to use it, release notes seems like the obvious backup
<Supo> Hi all,
<Supo> i'm looking for some advice on why i am seeing "no mbr magic treating disk as raw" during deploy
<Supo> this happens after it deploys and during reboot
<Supo> has anyone seen this?
<roaksoax> dannf: 2.5
<mup> Bug #1779953 opened: [API, doc] API documentation is not consistent on value types for parameters <api> <doc> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779953>
#maas 2018-07-04
<mup> Bug #1779970 opened: Cannot find cloud-init datasource error when adding a node through a new rackd controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779970>
<mup> Bug #1779980 opened: maas overestimates size of raid device, can cause deployment failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779980>
<mup> Bug #1769139 changed: package maas-region-controller 2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed maas-region-controller package post-installation
<mup> script subprocess returned error exit status 1 <apport-package> <bionic> <i386> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769139>
<fileas> Hello, is there a way to tell maas to stop keeping to try to use an interface that is not connected on a dual port Mellanox X3 card ? the init-bottom script keeps trying to use a port which is down and does not switch to the other. To get this working I have to shut the port in the Bios of the NIC
<nikolis> Hello guys I am coming across the following problem when I am tryinh to run make test in maas
<nikolis> bin/buildout install parallel-test                                                                        │python3-tempita
<nikolis> Installing parallel-test.                                                                                 │python3-twisted
<nikolis> While:                                                                                                    │python3-txtftp
<nikolis>   Installing parallel-test.                                                                               │python3-tz
<nikolis>   Getting distribution for 'pexpect'.                                                                     │python3-yaml
<nikolis> Error: Picked: pexpect = 4.6.0                                                                            │python3-zope.interface
<nikolis> Makefile:116: recipe for target 'bin/test.parallel' failed                                                │snapcraft
<nikolis> make: *** [bin/test.parallel] Error 1
<nikolis> bin/buildout install parallel-test
<nikolis> Installing parallel-test.
<nikolis> While:
<nikolis>   Installing parallel-test.
<nikolis>   Getting distribution for 'pexpect'.
<nikolis> Error: Picked: pexpect = 4.6.0
<nikolis> Makefile:116: recipe for target 'bin/test.parallel' failed
<nikolis> make: *** [bin/test.parallel] Error 1
<nikolis> if anybody is in the mood to help plz let me know
<roaksoax> nikolis: what version is this ?
<nikolis> I cloned the master branch from git
<roaksoax> nikolis: works for me
<roaksoax> nikolis: make install-dependencies
<roaksoax> nikolis: and then make test ?
<roaksoax> it would seem as a versio mismatch of whats expected
<nikolis> yes exactly .. the only difference is that I got an error will  using make install-dependencies that python-uvloop could not be found and thus I installed it using pip manually I don't know if this could be the source of the problem
<roaksoax> nikolis: so you are probably using xenial instead of bionic ?
<nikolis> yes that's true
<roaksoax> right, so master is bieng developed on bionic, and the dependencies are obtained from the ubuntu archive as that's the dependencies we need to ensure MAAS works on, then either you'd need to install the dep versions in the requirements
<roaksoax> or change the versions
<roaksoax> actually: required-packages/base has python3-pexpect
<roaksoax> nikolis: i would create a lxd container w/ bionic and develope there
<nikolis> I will do that thanks for your help
<roaksoax> np!
#maas 2018-07-05
<mup> Bug #1780211 opened: Test timing information is not usefully displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780211>
<mup> Bug #1780211 changed: [UI] Test timing information is not usefully displayed <ui> <vanilla> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780211>
#maas 2018-07-06
<mup> Bug #1780355 opened: [2.5] UI still requires MAC when adding a machine <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780355>
<mup> Bug #1780356 opened: [2.5, snap] AMT power control does not work <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780356>
<mup> Bug #1780355 changed: [2.5] UI still requires MAC when adding a machine <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780355>
<mup> Bug #1780356 changed: [2.5, snap] AMT power control does not work <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780356>
<mup> Bug #1780356 opened: [2.5, snap] AMT power control does not work <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780356>
<mup> Bug #1780364 opened: [2.5, snap] Debugging the snap is difficult <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780364>
<volker> hi there!
<volker> i'm just fighting with my maas 2.4 enviroment...
<volker> my maas controller works fine... now i start my server with PXE supprt... server starts fine, will fetch by maas and commission run also fine
<volker> but after deploy a OS, my server hang on PXE boot screen..
<volker> it just shows "boot:"
<volker> and nothing happenz
<volker> after some google'ling, i have found some solutions... but this needs to edit the PXE config file... but no way ... i do not find any way to edit the PXE config file...
<volker> is this handle by custom DHCP snippedts? how???
<volker> i think the problem for my server is, i have to change: LOCALBOOT 0 => LOCALBOOT -1
<volker> or maybe the "COM32 chain.c32 APPEND hd0 0" hack ?
<volker> is there any way to change the PXE config flow?
<volker> ping
#maas 2018-07-07
<mup> Bug #1780579 opened: [2.5, snap] Image download server is not configured within the snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780579>
#maas 2018-07-08
<adham> hello everyone
<adham> I have maas configured with kvm, everytime I compose new machine, it gets created with owner assigned, but once finished, it would power off and unassign owner
<adham> and then I cannot power on/off machine
<adham> Do anyone came across this before or is it a known issue?
<adham> do anyone know why maas's kvm won't power on/off machines but can only compose?
<adham> do anyone know if this https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/4636 can be workarouded?
#maas 2020-06-29
<mup> Bug #1885366 changed: maas 2.8.0 (stable snap) fails to initialize as a rackd <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885366>
<adacre> Changes of 8a5896136 making it in to 2.8?
<adacre> s/changes/chances*
<d0ugal> adacre: no, I don't think we can backport a feature at this point I am afraid
<d0ugal> 2.8 has been released after all :)
<d0ugal> We just missed landing it in time
<adacre> bum. will wait until 2.9 for our production deployment
<d0ugal> Sorry about that!
<adacre> I'm just glad that we won't have to run a customised MAAS installation
<d0ugal> Aye, that wouldn't be fun
#maas 2020-06-30
<mup> Bug #1885682 opened: Chrony configuration not updated <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885682>
<mup> Bug #1885682 changed: Chrony configuration not updated <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885682>
<mup> Bug #1885682 opened: Chrony configuration not updated <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885682>
<mup> Bug #1883752 changed: the installation procedure recommends the 2.8 snap, but it has no stable channel <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883752>
<mup> Bug #1885687 opened: hostname resolution of machines in different region don't work in dns-ha <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885687>
<mup> Bug #1885687 changed: hostname resolution of machines in different region don't work in dns-ha <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885687>
<mup> Bug #1883752 opened: the installation procedure recommends the 2.8 snap, but it has no stable channel <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883752>
<mup> Bug #1883752 changed: the installation procedure recommends the 2.8 snap, but it has no stable channel <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883752>
<mup> Bug #1885687 opened: hostname resolution of machines in different region don't work in dns-ha <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885687>
<mup> Bug #1885687 changed: hostname resolution of machines in different region don't work in dns-ha <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885687>
<mup> Bug #1883752 opened: the installation procedure recommends the 2.8 snap, but it has no stable channel <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883752>
<mup> Bug #1883752 changed: the installation procedure recommends the 2.8 snap, but it has no stable channel <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883752>
<mup> Bug #1885687 opened: hostname resolution of machines in different region don't work in dns-ha <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885687>
<mup> Bug #1885694 opened: Flaky test: maasserver.models.tests.test_bmc.TestPod.test_sync_hints_from_nodes <flaky-test> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885694>
<mup> Bug #1885739 opened: cannot compose VM when static IP assigned is reserved in DNS <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885739>
<mup> Bug #1885777 opened: MAAS Fails to Connect to LXD Host <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885777>
#maas 2020-07-01
<mup> Bug #1885893 opened: LXD containers fail to download on a slow-ish internet connection <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885893>
<mup> Bug #1885908 opened: bind dns server not listening in allowed network <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885908>
<mup> Bug #1885945 opened: Enlist as KVM host overrides OS version <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885945>
<mup> Bug #1885945 changed: Enlist as KVM host overrides OS version <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885945>
<mup> Bug #1885945 opened: Enlist as KVM host overrides OS version <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885945>
#maas 2020-07-02
<adacre> Everything configuration wise that I can do via package install should be possible via snap install, correct?
<d0ugal> adacre: I believe so. You might want to ask on Discourse for a better answer :)
<mup> Bug #1886045 opened: Error message when trying to release a machine <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886045>
<mup> Bug #1886045 changed: Error message when trying to release a machine <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886045>
<mup> Bug #1886045 opened: Error message when trying to release a machine <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886045>
<mup> Bug #1886091 opened: Run arbitrary command (to apply customizations to images)  after daily image download  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886091>
<mup> Bug #1886091 changed: Run arbitrary command (to apply customizations to images)  after daily image download  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886091>
<mup> Bug #1886091 opened: Run arbitrary command (to apply customizations to images)  after daily image download  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886091>
<mup> Bug #1886103 opened: Unable to register rack controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886103>
<mup> Bug #1886103 changed: Unable to register rack controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886103>
<mup> Bug #1886103 opened: Unable to register rack controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886103>
#maas 2020-07-03
<mup> Bug #1886194 opened: False positive on "External DHCP server(s) discovered on interface" with multiple MAAS units <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886194>
#maas 2020-07-04
<mup> Bug #1886243 opened: Image import does not work via CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886243>
<mup> Bug #1886243 changed: Image import does not work via CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886243>
<mup> Bug #1886243 opened: Image import does not work via CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886243>
#maas 2020-07-05
<mup> Bug #1859315 changed: Can't pxe boot with MS OCS based server. <sts> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859315>
<mup> Bug #1859492 changed: HA PostgreSQL slaves failed to replicate maasDB <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859492>
